# Central Europe: Austria, Germany & Czech Rep. Meets Thread



## DisneyKevin

Here you go!

Let the discussion, planning, plotting and waiting begin.

Roll Call:

Current:

Jun 19 - 27, 2015 - SingingMom, DH & DD (21)

Jun 26 - Jul 4, 2015 - tanyajs, DH, DS (13), DD (11) & DS (6) & 2 other families of friends (13 in total)

Jul 3 - 11, 2015 - vimilbc, DH, DS (13) & DD(11)
Sep 4 - 12, 2015
- Monica Mousley & DH
- hacknsuit & wife

Sep 18 -26, 2015 
- wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
- smile750 (Jen), her Dad (Ira) & sister (Melissa)


Sep 16 - 24, 2016 -  Cinderella's Slipper 2015
Previous:


Jun 14 - 22, 2014
- aggiemomx3 & 2 adult daughters
                          - PixiePrincess310 (Allie) & husband (Bill)

Jun 21 - 29, 2014
- RSM, wife, & son (11)
- abbyjt & ?

Jul 5 - 13, 2014
- Calfan, DH, DD (11) & DS (9)
                       - west&east (Karen), DH, DD(15), DS(11), & MIL & FIL
                       - hilarys (Hilary), DH, DS (11) & DD (9)
                       - disneyphx, DH & DD (9)

Jul 12 -20, 2014
- jcarlstrom (Jennifer), husband, son (11, turning 12 on the trip), son (9) & daughter (7)
                       - Currahee, wife, daughter (17) & daughter (7)
                       - Kim (chanibustie), DH Pradeep, DS Deven (8), DD Nora (7)
                       - Marthasor, DH, DMIL & DS6 (almost 7)
                       - ivrier, wife, daughter (8) & daughter (17)

Aug 2 - 10, 2014
- tsgirl, husband & three daughters (who will be 16, 20, and 22)
                         - *WDW*Groupie* & son (23 at time of trip)

Sep 13 - 21, 2014
- Tozzie
                             - n8tivecaligirl & ??
                             - distravel & DH


----------



## Calfan

Since I requested this thread, I'll start!  We just booked the 7/5/14 trip.  It will be me, DH, DD (11 at time of travel) and DS (9 at time of travel).  This will be our second ABD, although we are still counting down to our first:  Scotland in August.  I wasn't expecting to be so excited about the Central Europe itinerary.  I was intrigued when the trip was announced, but then totally blown away yesterday when I started looking into Prague, Ceský Krumlov and Berchtesgaden and looking at pictures (I have been to Salzburg and Vienna but a long time ago).  The salt mines look so cool, but so many of the activities sound great.  We are definitely planning to spend some time in Prague before the ABD.  Now I'm off to think about things like trip insurance and racking up some more miles for flights.  Hope some others will join me on this thread soon.


----------



## tsgirl

We're booked for August 2!


----------



## tufbuf

The June 21-29 trip price is up by $200.


----------



## Calfan

tufbuf said:


> The June 21-29 trip price is up by $200.



I saw that!


----------



## Calfan

The June 14-22 trip price has also gone up.


----------



## paddles

We'll be on the Jun 21st trip - myself, hubby, and son (11 next year) and daughter (9).

We're really excited about the itinerary. We'll probably first go to Paris again for a couple of days, then Munich for a couple of days before heading to Prague. My hubby is really into soccer and is excited to be in Europe during the World Cup.  

We did Bella Italia last year, and heading out to Scotland in a few weeks, so this will be our 3rd trip.


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Just got off the Fantasy where my DH and I booked the 6/14 of this trip.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## paddles

Were you able to get the 10% discount on the trip during the Fantasy cruise?


----------



## RSM

Hi Paddles- hope to see you on the 6/21 trip.  We called to book last Tuesday, but are waiting to hear back.  At that time, there were 9 people booked on the 6/21 trip.  Although they had plenty of singles, doubles and quads, they didn't have any triples left.  So, they are seeing if the ops department will can get a triple.  If not, we'll probably do the Tauck Bridges Danube river cruise.  Just wish they would let us know one way or the other, so we can move forward with some plan.


----------



## paddles

RSM - we just changed our reservation last night because my mother decided not to go on the trip with us....so we changed one of our triple rooms to a double. So you should call them this morning since that would open up a triple on the 6/21 trip!


----------



## RSM

Thanks Paddles.  Just called and they had held the triple for us.  So, we are confirmed.  It will be myself, wife, and son (age 11 at the time).


----------



## tufbuf

paddles said:


> Were you able to get the 10% discount on the trip during the Fantasy cruise?



Another poster said 5%


----------



## paddles

RSM said:


> Thanks Paddles.  Just called and they had held the triple for us.  So, we are confirmed.  It will be myself, wife, and son (age 11 at the time).



That's great news - I'm glad it worked out!!


----------



## sayhello

PixiePrincess310 said:


> Just got off the Fantasy where my DH and I booked the 7/14 of this trip.


PixiePrincess310, are you on the Jun 14th trip or the July 12th or 19th trip?   I don't see a July 14th trip.

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

Just booked the Central Europe trip for July 5th! I will be traveling with DH, DD15 (at time of travel, gulp), DS11 and my MIL and FIL. 

This will be our first ABD although we have traveled in Europe before, most recently on the Disney Magic Med cruise.

Wooohoooo! Super excited. BTW, booked through Costco and also provided our Annual Passholder number for some special gift...


----------



## Calfan

west&east said:


> Just booked the Central Europe trip for July 5th! I will be traveling with DH, DD15 (at time of travel, gulp), DS11 and my MIL and FIL.
> 
> This will be our first ABD although we have traveled in Europe before, most recently on the Disney Magic Med cruise.
> 
> Wooohoooo! Super excited. BTW, booked through Costco and also provided our Annual Passholder number for some special gift...



Very exciting!  We are on the same trip as you.  My DD will be 11 at time of travel (same as your son).


----------



## west&east

Calfan said:


> Very exciting!  We are on the same trip as you.  My DD will be 11 at time of travel (same as your son).



Awesome! And jealous that you have Scotland and another cruise before next year. We actually are booked to go back on the Fantasy next spring break because we enjoyed it this year so much, but that still may change...


----------



## PixiePrincess310

paddles said:


> Were you able to get the 10% discount on the trip during the Fantasy cruise?


Nope!  They were only doing 5% for ABD but 10% to book another DCL trip.   Bummer!


----------



## west&east

Strange, we were told no discount available for booking ABD on our Fantasy Cruise... was that just for DVC members or something?


----------



## sayhello

west&east said:


> Strange, we were told no discount available for booking ABD on our Fantasy Cruise... was that just for DVC members or something?


It's an on-again, off-again offer.  They only offer it if there's an ABD Guide on the ship to do the bookings.   It's apparently kind of pot-luck as to whether the booking offer will be available on any particular Fantasy cruise or not.

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

sayhello said:


> It's an on-again, off-again offer.  They only offer it if there's an ABD Guide on the ship to do the bookings.   It's apparently kind of pot-luck as to whether the booking offer will be available on any particular Fantasy cruise or not.
> 
> Sayhello



We did have an ABD guide on our ship but I am pretty sure I was told there was no discount. The 2014 itineraries weren't out yet so that may have been part of it.


----------



## sayhello

west&east said:


> We did have an ABD guide on our ship but I am pretty sure I was told there was no discount. The 2014 itineraries weren't out yet so that may have been part of it.


That may have been why.  I know a lot of people were reporting no discount until just recently.

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

We are so excited to have finally booked an ABD vacation.  We have booked the July 5 departure.  We have been considering one for several years, but I could not pull the trigger.  Loved the new itinerary when in came out.  Then, we found out that new friends from our Spring Break Fantasy cruise were considering booking.  That made me finally get off the fence, make the date, and take the leap.  We met Karen from NC (West&east) this spring and our boys became best buds.  The parents spent several evenings gazing at the view of Prague in Skyline lounge.  Who would have guessed then that we will get to see it together.

Travelling will be me, DH, DS (11 at travel) and DD (9 at travel).  We live in the San Francisco Bay Area.


Looking forward to meeting you all and planning over the next year.  We were originally considering late July so now our trip is even sooner than I originally expected.
Hilary


----------



## Calfan

hilarys said:


> We are so excited to have finally booked an ABD vacation.  We have booked the July 5 departure.  We have been considering one for several years, but I could not pull the trigger.  Loved the new itinerary when in came out.  Then, we found out that new friends from our Spring Break Fantasy cruise were considering booking.  That made me finally get off the fence, make the date, and take the leap.  We met Karen from NC (West&east) this spring and our boys became best buds.  The parents spent several evenings gazing at the view of Prague in Skyline lounge.  Who would have guessed then that we will get to see it together.
> 
> Travelling will be me, DH, DS (11 at travel) and DD (9 at travel).  We live in the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all and planning over the next year.  We were originally considering late July so now our trip is even sooner than I originally expected.
> Hilary



Welcome to the July 5 trip!  We have opposite aged kids.  My DD will be 11 at time of travel, and my DS will be 9.  But my DD gets along great with younger girls.  (She is on the petite side so often participates in activities like gymanstics with younger girls.)  So looking forward to this trip and to meeting you and West&east.  So cool that you met on a cruise.  We have done our last several DCL cruises with good friends, and we are doing the Scotland ABD together in August.  They are considering booking this trip as well but are deciding between it and one of the DCL Med cruises.


----------



## Calfan

We've got our pre-nights booked for our trip.  We've got 4 booked right now, but might cut that back to 3 once we book our flights.  We are going to try to use miles for the flights.


----------



## disneyphx

Very excited to have booked this for July 5 2014!
It will be DH and DD who will then be 9. Happy to see the other 9 year olds.
We are about to leave for my 3rd, their 4th ABD, and her biggest concern is being the youngest again ......


----------



## Calfan

disneyphx said:


> Very excited to have booked this for July 5 2014!
> It will be DH and DD who will then be 9. Happy to see the other 9 year olds.
> We are about to leave for my 3rd, their 4th ABD, and her biggest concern is being the youngest again ......



Which ABD are you about to leave on?


----------



## sayhello

OK, so I am seriously considering signing up for this trip.  I'm *that* close to pulling the trigger. 

I was talking to ABD today about the trip, and asked the Vacationista what the name was for this trip.  And she told me they aren't doing the "cute little names" any more.  That makes me sad.  I love the "cute little names"!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> OK, so I am seriously considering signing up for this trip.  I'm *that* close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> I was talking to ABD today about the trip, and asked the Vacationista what the name was for this trip.  And she told me they aren't doing the "cute little names" any more.  That makes me sad.  I love the "cute little names"!
> 
> Sayhello



I agree! I liked the themes!!  How excited are we that we leave for "Once Upon a Fairytale" a week from today?!!!!!!!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> I agree! I liked the themes!!  How excited are we that we leave for "Once Upon a Fairytale" a week from today?!!!!!!!!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


  You're going to have a fabulous time!

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

disneyphx said:


> Very excited to have booked this for July 5 2014!
> It will be DH and DD who will then be 9. Happy to see the other 9 year olds.
> We are about to leave for my 3rd, their 4th ABD, and her biggest concern is being the youngest again ......



Wow, can't wait to hear about your other trips. If my count is correct we have 17 people accounted for on the July 5th trip! 
I'm thinking of starting a facebook private group for our group so we can chat more. Are you all on facebook?


----------



## Calfan

west&east said:


> Wow, can't wait to hear about your other trips. If my count is correct we have 17 people accounted for on the July 5th trip!
> I'm thinking of starting a facebook private group for our group so we can chat more. Are you all on facebook?



Yes to Facebook.


----------



## Calfan

west&east said:


> Wow, can't wait to hear about your other trips. If my count is correct we have 17 people accounted for on the July 5th trip!
> I'm thinking of starting a facebook private group for our group so we can chat more. Are you all on facebook?



Oops. Also meant to say that the July 5 trip is now the highest in price for the Central Europe ABDs.


----------



## aggiemomx3

I have just joined the boards after lurking for awhile. My daughters and I have signed up for this trip next year. We will be going on the June 14th.  We are so excited. This will be our 3rd ABD. We have done Viva Italia in 2007 and Esprit de France last year. We are trying to decide to add another day in Prague. What do you think?


----------



## sayhello

aggiemomx3 said:


> I have just joined the boards after lurking for awhile. My daughters and I have signed up for this trip next year. We will be going on the June 14th.  We are so excited. This will be our 3rd ABD. We have done Viva Italia in 2007 and Esprit de France last year. We are trying to decide to add another day in Prague. What do you think?


Welcome to the DISBoards & the ABD Forum!  I *HIGHLY* recommend adding at least one day to the start of your trip!  It gives you time to get over jetlag, and allows some leeway in case of flight issues, which makes for a less stressful travel day.

Do you want to list your daughters' ages on the Roll Call in the first post?

Sayhello


----------



## aggiemomx3

Thanks for the welcome!!!  My daughters are both adults and would probably hate me if I mentioned their ages. We will definitely take your recommendation on an adding another day. We just needed to know if it would be worth it!


----------



## sayhello

aggiemomx3 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!!!  My daughters are both adults and would probably hate me if I mentioned their ages. We will definitely take your recommendation on an adding another day. We just needed to know if it would be worth it!


Hee!    Usually we put the kids' ages so that others will know if any kids their own childrens' age are going.  I just put '2 adult daughters' for you!  

Personally, *I* think the pre-day is worth it.  Either through ABD or booked on your own.  Depends on how expensive it is through ABD, and how much you want the convenience of ABD's transfers.  You kind of have to judge each itinerary separately, because some pre-days are more pricey than others!

Sayhello


----------



## jcarlstrom

My family just booked our 4th ABD trip to Central Europe for next July 12th using the bounceback offer from our recent trip to Italy.
It will be myself, my husband, 11 year old son (turning 12 on the trip), 9 year old son, and 7 year old daughter.
Looking forward to it!
Jennifer


----------



## Currahee

jcarlstrom said:


> My family just booked our 4th ABD trip to Central Europe for next July 12th using the bounceback offer from our recent trip to Italy.
> It will be myself, my husband, 11 year old son (turning 12 on the trip), 9 year old son, and 7 year old daughter.
> Looking forward to it!
> Jennifer



We too are booked for the July 12th trip. I too have a 7 year old daughter! At that age kids get along pretty well. My other daughter is 17 years old. 
This will be our first ABD trip and we took the plunge to try it for the first time. My twin brother has been on 7 in the past and he finally convinced me to try it this time.
My wife and I are sooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## sayhello

jcarlstrom said:


> My family just booked our 4th ABD trip to Central Europe for next July 12th using the bounceback offer from our recent trip to Italy.
> It will be myself, my husband, 11 year old son (turning 12 on the trip), 9 year old son, and 7 year old daughter.
> Looking forward to it!
> Jennifer


You got a bounceback offer that allowed you to book a trip for next summer?  The bounceback offer I got was only good for trips through April of 2014!  Well, darn!

Sayhello


----------



## richflour

Our offer said the same thing but they let us us it for next summer


----------



## sayhello

richflour said:


> Our offer said the same thing but they let us us it for next summer


REALLY???? Did you book directly with ABD?  I'm really upset now that I didn't try that.  

Sayhello


----------



## richflour

We booked with mousefan travel. agents name was Coleen


----------



## DisneyKevin

The Bounce Back offer is good through April 24th, 2015 on new bookings only.

It is combinable with the Dreams Unlimited Travel booking discount.

If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com.


----------



## jcarlstrom

The card they gave us on our last night describing the bounceback does say valid from 6/14/13 to 4/24/14 but when I called ABD directly and asked for the 5% if booking again within 14 days of our tour ending they gave it to me without any argument. They also gave us an additional $100 per person for being frequent ABD travelers (I think it is called Insiders.) They offered the same deals to friends of ours using a travel agent.


----------



## DisneyKevin

jcarlstrom said:


> The card they gave us on our last night describing the bounceback does say valid from 6/14/13 to 4/24/14 but when I called ABD directly and asked for the 5% if booking again within 14 days of our tour ending they gave it to me without any argument. They also gave us an additional $100 per person for being frequent ABD travelers (I think it is called Insiders.) They offered the same deals to friends of ours using a travel agent.



All of that would be combinable with the Dreams Unlimited Travel booking discount.

Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## paddles

jcarlstrom said:


> The card they gave us on our last night describing the bounceback does say valid from 6/14/13 to 4/24/14 but when I called ABD directly and asked for the 5% if booking again within 14 days of our tour ending they gave it to me without any argument. They also gave us an additional $100 per person for being frequent ABD travelers (I think it is called Insiders.) They offered the same deals to friends of ours using a travel agent.



Do they give those cards on every trip? We didn't get one on our Scotland trip a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Bobo912

paddles said:


> Do they give those cards on every trip? We didn't get one on our Scotland trip a couple of weeks ago.



I didn't get one after my 2013 trip and I've never gotten one on any of the previous trips either.


----------



## RSM

We got one after our June 2013 trip to Wyoming.  Unfortunately, we had already booked the Prague, Austria, Germany trip for next year, and we can't get a credit.  I guess in this case it would have paid for us to wait.


----------



## Calfan

RSM said:


> We got one after our June 2013 trip to Wyoming.  Unfortunately, we had already booked the Prague, Austria, Germany trip for next year, and we can't get a credit.  I guess in this case it would have paid for us to wait.



Who knows though, since the prices have gone up substantially since opening day for most of the trips.


----------



## RSM

Calfan said:


> Who knows though, since the prices have gone up substantially since opening day for most of the trips.



True.  But, being DVC members one of the perks is you get the opening price regardless of when you book.  The only advantage was we got the date we wanted.


----------



## sayhello

I guess I'm mostly mad at myself for not asking, but I think it's highly unfair of ABD to put conditions on an offer that they don't enforce if asked not to.  It never occurred to me that they didn't really mean it was only good for trips through April of 2014.

I'm starting to consider alternate plans to an ABD for this year.

Sayhello


----------



## Bobo912

sayhello said:


> I guess I'm mostly mad at myself for not asking, but I think it's highly unfair of ABD to put conditions on an offer that they don't enforce if asked not to.  It never occurred to me that they didn't really mean it was only good for trips through April of 2014.
> 
> I'm starting to consider alternate plans to an ABD for this year.
> 
> Sayhello



It would be nice if they offered them to every guest and not just certain ones.  Although it sounds like everybody who has been on a trip this year got the offer, except me.


----------



## sayhello

Bobo912 said:


> It would be nice if they offered them to every guest and not just certain ones.  Although it sounds like everybody who has been on a trip this year got the offer, except me.


They started giving out the bounceback offers for "Guests traveling on any Adventures by Disney vacation between 6/1/2013 and 9/29/2013".

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

RSM said:


> True.  But, being DVC members one of the perks is you get the opening price regardless of when you book.  The only advantage was we got the date we wanted.



Good point.  We are also DVC members.  I thought about testing the opening price perk to wait until after our Scotland ABD to book Central Europe (just to make sure we like the ABD product, since Scotland is our first one).  But then I got worried that our preferred date might fill up, and I also wanted to take advantage of the Dreams Unlimited early booking offer.  I'm pretty much assuming I am going to love ABD, so I'm not too worried about having pulled the trigger for another one on opening day, LOL.


----------



## n8tivecaligirl

Just booked the adult only departure for September next year. Our first ABD. Excited! It's me and my DH


----------



## disneyphx

Just finished SE Asia and now hoping we can rebook to get the discount.....we have also done China and South Africa, and DH and DD did Wyoming. Looking forward  to a "cooler" trip next summer than what we just did - although it was fabulous!


----------



## Calfan

disneyphx said:


> Just finished SE Asia and now hoping we can rebook to get the discount.....we have also done China and South Africa, and DH and DD did Wyoming. Looking forward  to a "cooler" trip next summer than what we just did - although it was fabulous!



How hot was SE Asia?  My "pie in the sky" master plan for 2015 (or later) is to do the China and SE Asia ABDs back to back.  But I will admit that I do not like heat.  I will probably just have to grin and bear it if I want to see that part of the world.


----------



## Calfan

Very excited.  Just went on the United website and was able to book saver award tickets using miles for the four of us from San Francisco to Prague on Lufthansa.  We arrive in Prague on July 1 for a few pre-days.  I was shocked that any mileage awards were available, let alone saver awards.  It is too early to try for the return flights from Vienna.  I will have to work on those when we get home from our Scotland ABD.


----------



## disneyphx

Yeah, they let us get the bounce back discount! Getting close to being able to book airfares.
Calfan, SE Asia and China were both really hot....and they are on the long end so would be tough to do back to back. SE Asia does have some downtime, I recall China having almost none (but the World Expo was on when we were in Shanghai, so that made for a long day). PM me if you want.


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> They started giving out the bounceback offers for "Guests traveling on any Adventures by Disney vacation between 6/1/2013 and 9/29/2013".
> 
> Sayhello



We got one last week at the end of our Germany trip. I know one of the parties we traveled with were booking right away for next year. We can't decide that quickly!  Not sure which location to pick!  Austria, Australia, or Italy are the top three for now. (Not sure I can handle a flight to Australia though!)

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> We got one last week at the end of our Germany trip. I know one of the parties we traveled with were booking right away for next year. We can't decide that quickly!  Not sure which location to pick!  Austria, Australia, or Italy are the top three for now. (Not sure I can handle a flight to Australia though!)
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Go to Greece!  

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Go to Greece!
> 
> Sayhello



Ha! .  Maybe "someday". Not one of the top five for now.

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## chanibustie

Hello all! Add us to the roll call for July 12, 2014. I'm Kim, DH Pradeep, DS Deven age 8, DD Nora age 7.
We met Jennifer and her family on Viva Italia earlier this month - trip report to follow - and this will be our second ABD. 
We know one other family that has booked this week - they have an 8 year old son as well.


----------



## aggiemomx3

Our trip is June 14th. We called yesterday to add a pre-day and were told that ours was at 75% capacity.


----------



## Calfan

Hi, all. We are back from our Scotland ABD.  We had a fabulous time.  One of my immediate to dos upon returning home was to try to book our return airfare from Vienna on miles.  (I had booked our flights to Prague using miles before we left for Scotland, but it was too early for the return).  Happy to say I was successful.  We are spending one extra night in Vienna and are returning home on July 14.  I was waiting to start researching activities for our Prague pre-days until after our Scotland trip (one trip at a time, right?), but now all of the focus is on Central Europe!


----------



## SingingMom

Calfan said:


> Hi, all. We are back from our Scotland ABD.  We had a fabulous time.  One of my immediate to dos upon returning home was to try to book our return airfare from Vienna on miles.  (I had booked our flights to Prague using miles before we left for Scotland, but it was too early for the return).  Happy to say I was successful.  We are spending one extra night in Vienna and are returning home on July 14.  I was waiting to start researching activities for our Prague pre-days until after our Scotland trip (one trip at a time, right?), but now all of the focus is on Central Europe!



Congrats on getting your airfare taken care of!  We are debating taking this trip for next year. We do wait until the new year, so hopefully there will be some dates available!  Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Calfan

Has anyone either been to Prague before or done some research and can recommend a couple of day trips that my family can do from Prague on our pre-days?  I have done some Internet research and have come up with Karlstejn Castle, Karlovy Vary and the Pilsner Urquell brewery as possiblities,  but I would love some first-hand (or more thoroughly researched) advice.  Probably want something within 2 hours or less of Prague by train or other transport.  Thanks!


----------



## west&east

Not much discussion here lately. I just booked a prenight at the Prague Marriott- two rooms using points. Now to try to figure out our flights!


----------



## RSM

We also just booked a pre-night at the Marriott in Prague (using points, much less expensive than the $650 ABD charges for the pre-night).

Also booked 4 post-trip days in Munich.


----------



## carpenta

Calfan said:


> Has anyone either been to Prague before or done some research and can recommend a couple of day trips that my family can do from Prague on our pre-days?  I have done some Internet research and have come up with Karlstejn Castle, Karlovy Vary and the Pilsner Urquell brewery as possiblities,  but I would love some first-hand (or more thoroughly researched) advice.  Probably want something within 2 hours or less of Prague by train or other transport.  Thanks!



We traveled to Prague last year. Wonderful! Here are a few tour companies that offer basically the same type of tours. We did a couple and we traveled on mini vans as well as a ship on the river. 1: www.praguer.com. 2: www.prague-portal.com. 3: www.pragueallinclusive.com. 4: www.martintour.cz and if you are interested in the past occupation by the USSR than www.prague-communism-tour.com. We just spent a full day walking and exploring on our own. Easy-peasy.


----------



## SingingMom

RSM said:


> We also just booked a pre-night at the Marriott in Prague (using points, much less expensive than the $650 ABD charges for the pre-night).
> 
> Also booked 4 post-trip days in Munich.



I wish we had stayed a few extra days in Munich. Such a beautiful city!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Marthasor

Hi everyone!

I just booked our family on the July 12 tour!  It sounds like we got the last 2 rooms.  This will be our first ABD!  

Please add us to the roll call!  It will be me, DH, DMIL and DS6 (almost 7).  I'm so happy to see there will be children close to my son's age on the trip!  We are looking forward to meeting everyone!  

I have a question about pre-stays and I'm hoping someone can help.  We plan to fly to Prague at least one day prior to the tour.  I know it will be cheaper if I book the rooms at the Prague Marriott myself, but I'm nervous they will make us switch rooms when the tour starts.  Has anyone had experience with this?

Also, if I book the pre-stay through ABD, will they provide the transport from the airport to the hotel?  Or do they still only do that on the day the tour starts.

We plan on heading to Budapest after the tour - have to start researching that too!  We are so excited!


----------



## sayhello

Marthasor said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just booked our family on the July 12 tour!  It sounds like we got the last 2 rooms.  This will be our first ABD!
> 
> Please add us to the roll call!  It will be me, DH, DMIL and DS6 (almost 7).  I'm so happy to see there will be children close to my son's age on the trip!  We are looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> I have a question about pre-stays and I'm hoping someone can help.  We plan to fly to Prague at least one day prior to the tour.  I know it will be cheaper if I book the rooms at the Prague Marriott myself, but I'm nervous they will make us switch rooms when the tour starts.  Has anyone had experience with this?
> 
> Also, if I book the pre-stay through ABD, will they provide the transport from the airport to the hotel?  Or do they still only do that on the day the tour starts.
> 
> We plan on heading to Budapest after the tour - have to start researching that too!  We are so excited!


Hi, Marthasor!  Congrats on booking your first ABD!    But one word of caution:  They are *HIGHLY* addictive!   

I've added you to the Roll Call. 

I've never booked the same hotel myself for pre-days (I've either booked a different hotel, or gone through ABD) but I have heard several people say they were allowed to stay in the same room as for the ABD (obviously let them know you're there to join an ABD).  Hopefully others will chime in with their experiences.

If you book the pre-stay through ABD, then it *does* include the transfer from the airport to the Hotel.  

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Hi, Marthasor!  Congrats on booking your first ABD!    But one word of caution:  They are *HIGHLY* addictive!    I've added you to the Roll Call.  I've never booked the same hotel myself for pre-days (I've either booked a different hotel, or gone through ABD) but I have heard several people say they were allowed to stay in the same room as for the ABD (obviously let them know you're there to join an ABD).  Hopefully others will chime in with their experiences.  If you book the pre-stay through ABD, then it *does* include the transfer from the airport to the Hotel.  Sayhello




We booked a pre-day with ABD in Heidelberg and received the airport transfer. We did not have to change rooms for our stay.  It was worth the convenience!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tsgirl

We're booked on the August 2 trip. It is my husband and I, and our three daughters, who will be 16, 20, and 22. So excited! The August 2 departure recently picked up a lot more guests. Anyone else signed up?


----------



## Marthasor

SingingMom said:


> We booked a pre-day with ABD in Heidelberg and received the airport transfer. We did not have to change rooms for our stay.  It was worth the convenience!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thank you and thank you, too, sayhello.  I'll call ABD and see how much it costs to book the pre-stay through them.  It sounds like it will be more convenient. Thank you!


----------



## RSM

Marthasor said:


> Thank you and thank you, too, sayhello.  I'll call ABD and see how much it costs to book the pre-stay through them.  It sounds like it will be more convenient. Thank you!



When we looked at it, the pre-day was $650.  If you book directly with Marriott, the room cost was ~$230 for one night.  The estimated taxi from the airport to the Marriott was ~$30.  We booked the pre-night on our own (decided to use Marriott reward points and save a few more dollars).


----------



## tufbuf

RSM said:


> When we looked at it, the pre-day was $650.  If you book directly with Marriott, the room cost was ~$230 for one night.  The estimated taxi from the airport to the Marriott was ~$30.  We booked the pre-night on our own (decided to use Marriott reward points and save a few more dollars).



If you book the pre- night on your own at the same hotel, do you still get the transfers?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RSM

tufbuf said:


> If you book the pre- night on your own at the same hotel, do you still get the transfers?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm not sure.  I thought that you didn't get the transfer if you booked the hotel on your own.  But, maybe that is if you are staying at a different hotel.  When I send the logistics information in, I'll give them a call and ask.


----------



## DisneyKevin

tufbuf said:


> If you book the pre- night on your own at the same hotel, do you still get the transfers?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Transfers are only included on pre and post nights booked through ABD.

If you add a pre or post night on your own (even at the same hotel), transfers are not included.

ABD pre and post nights also include taxes and breakfast.

These costs should be added into your calculations.

The buffet breakfasts at some of the larger / finer hotels in Europe can be extraordinarily expensive.

If you paid for breakfast on your own at one of the hotels in Venice, the cost was 89 euros......EACH!


----------



## Marthasor

I just called to inquire about a pre-night stay and ABD quoted me $379 per night for 2 guests including ground transfers in Prague (we are going in July).  It looks like I could save about $300 if I do this on my own (including booking our own transfer and we need two rooms).  My DH will not be happy, though, if we have to switch rooms!


----------



## carpenta

......but the buffets are quite good.....not 89 euros good but a nice add to the room. The Euro hotels we have stayed have been quite nicely appointed with many having a spa and roof top pools. Not the Holiday Inn IMO. We book our per and post through Disney just to take the apprehension and worry out of the equation for we ARE on vacation. Disney has been flawless in all our trip with ABD and DCL.  We took the Southwest tour with ABD this June and were delayed through Chicago. The group left without us for to keep with the schedule BUT ABD had a Town car waiting with driver took greet us as we deplaned. We met up with the group at the hotel.


----------



## carpenta

Marthasor said:


> I just called to inquire about a pre-night stay and ABD quoted me $379 per night for 2 guests including ground transfers in Prague (we are going in July).  It looks like I could save about $300 if I do this on my own (including booking our own transfer and we need two rooms).  My DH will not be happy, though, if we have to switch rooms!



The cost for taxi from the airport to downtown Prague is about $25.00 bucks US. We paid in local currency (which I never figured out) but it wasn't much. Prague is a wonderful city and plan a few days to explore if possible.


----------



## sayhello

For me, it really depends.  For my Greek ABD, the hotels were relatively reasonable (I don't remember the exact amount), so I booked through ABD.  But for my Scotland ABD, it's like $700 per night.  I just can't justify that!  So I'll be booking Scotland on my own.   For Southwest Splendors, pre-nights weren't offered, so it wasn't an issue (I stayed just outside of Phoenix, then went back to the airport to turn in my rental car & join the group transfer).  For Knights & Lights, I was staying in Winchester for the first couple of nights, then taking the train into London for 3 days, so the transfers were kind of a moot point, so I booked on my own.  (I just took a taxi from the hotel I was staying at to the hotel where the ABD started).  And pre-nights on the Med cruise add-on were through DCL, not ABD, and transfers were extra.  So I booked on my own.  For Alaska, the pre-nights were fairly reasonable, plus I couldn't get a room myself at the same hotel (it was sold out) and I was arriving after midnight, so I decided to book with ABD.

I think you really have to judge on a case-by-case basis.  Booking pre- or post-nights through ABD is definitely easier, but sometimes it's just not practical.

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> For me, it really depends.  For my Greek ABD, the hotels were relatively reasonable (I don't remember the exact amount), so I booked through ABD.  But for my Scotland ABD, it's like $700 per night.  I just can't justify that!  So I'll be booking Scotland on my own.   For Southwest Splendors, pre-nights weren't offered, so it wasn't an issue (I stayed just outside of Phoenix, then went back to the airport to turn in my rental car & join the group transfer).  For Knights & Lights, I was staying in Winchester for the first couple of nights, then taking the train into London for 3 days, so the transfers were kind of a moot point, so I booked on my own.  (I just took a taxi from the hotel I was staying at to the hotel where the ABD started).  And pre-nights on the Med cruise add-on were through DCL, not ABD, and transfers were extra.  So I booked on my own.  For Alaska, the pre-nights were fairly reasonable, plus I couldn't get a room myself at the same hotel (it was sold out) and I was arriving after midnight, so I decided to book with ABD.
> 
> I think you really have to judge on a case-by-case basis.  Booking pre- or post-nights through ABD is definitely easier, but sometimes it's just not practical.
> 
> Sayhello



Sayhello, I highly recommend the Radisson Blu Edinburgh for Scotland pre-nights. It is in a great location right on the Royal Mile and is within walking distance to the Balmoral. We just pulled our luggage on over on the day we switched hotels. We found really reasonable rates too.


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> Sayhello, I highly recommend the Radisson Blu Edinburgh for Scotland pre-nights. It is in a great location right on the Royal Mile and is within walking distance to the Balmoral. We just pulled our luggage on over on the day we switched hotels. We found really reasonable rates too.


Oooo, thanks for the recommendation!  That sounds great!  I'll check it out.  

Sayhello


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

We just returned from the DIS ABD Germany trip and added a day in Salzburg and a day in Vienna on to the end.  I posted some pictures on p33 of that thread for those of you who might be interested.  We loved Austria and wish we had more time!!!

Shonbrunn was beautiful!  We didn't have time to explore the gardens or visit the zoo, but they looked wonderful.  I don't think the ABD itinerary includes Hofburg Palace.  If not, I definately recommend visiting the Imperial Treasury, even if you don't have time for the silver collection, Sisi museum, or imperial apartments.  It was quite something!!  St Stephen's Cathedral is amazing as well.

I am glad to see that you get to tour Hellbrunn Palace.  We did a Sound of Music Tour that visited the grounds but did not get to go inside.  The SOM tour was lots of fun.  The scenery is so beautiful that you would enjoy if even without being familiar with the movie.  Salzburg was charming.  There were gorgeous churches on every corner, lots of interesting shops (delicious chocolate!) and it had a large outdoor market with tons of street food. 

Also, regarding the pre-night booking on your own issue, if you are a Marriott Rewards member, it is possible that breakfast could be included.  We stayed at the Vienna Marriott on points and their amazing breakfast buffet was completely free.  Also, we had access to the Executive Lounge where they served pastries in the afternoon, cocktails, and "snacks" from 5-7 which turned out to be enough for a meal for us - also completely free!  Not sure if the one in Prague is similar. It might depend on what level you're at, because DH travels alot for work so he is  Gold member.  Just something to check out.

Laurie


----------



## Calfan

Any Amazing Race watchers out there?  In tonight's episode, they went to Vienna and had to do a task at the Schonbrunn Palace.  It definitely whet our appetite for this trip. My kids are hoping we get to do the maze as part of our guided tour at Schonbrunn.


----------



## west&east

Calfan said:


> Any Amazing Race watchers out there?  In tonight's episode, they went to Vienna and had to do a task at the Schonbrunn Palace.  It definitely whet our appetite for this trip. My kids are hoping we get to do the maze as part of our guided tour at Schonbrunn.



Oh I hope I can find it On Demand!
My 9th grade daughter has a World History Project on castles from the middle ages and is doing the Hohenwerfen Castle which is where we will have the falconry demo. We are all getting super excited!


----------



## disneyphx

Cool - this is my daughter's first season watching the Amazing Race, so she will be excited!
They went to Vienna a few seasons ago too - there was an eating challenge on the ferris wheel at the Prater


----------



## Calfan

disneyphx said:


> Cool - this is my daughter's first season watching the Amazing Race, so she will be excited!
> They went to Vienna a few seasons ago too - there was an eating challenge on the ferris wheel at the Prater



I remember that challenge!  Had forgotten it was in Vienna.


----------



## distravel

Hooray! My DH and I just got off the waitlist for the adults only trip for September 13. The activities on this trip look like a lot of fun and the hotels are awesome. We hope that our guide from Germany, Stephanie, is assigned to this trip. She was wonderful. Does anyone have any suggestions for Prague if we arrive a few days early? Thanks.


----------



## sayhello

distravel said:


> Hooray! My DH and I just got off the waitlist for the adults only trip for September 13. The activities on this trip look like a lot of fun and the hotels are awesome. We hope that our guide from Germany, Stephanie, is assigned to this trip. She was wonderful. Does anyone have any suggestions for Prague if we arrive a few days early? Thanks.


Congrats!  It does look like a great trip!  I'm really looking forward to folks coming back & telling us all about it!

Sayhello


----------



## SingingMom

distravel said:


> Hooray! My DH and I just got off the waitlist for the adults only trip for September 13. The activities on this trip look like a lot of fun and the hotels are awesome. We hope that our guide from Germany, Stephanie, is assigned to this trip. She was wonderful. Does anyone have any suggestions for Prague if we arrive a few days early? Thanks.



Stephanie is a gem!  We had such fun with her and hope to cross paths again!  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Calfan

The July 5 trip leaves six months from today!  Yesterday, I bought tickets online for Tour 2 of Karlstjen Castle for one of our pre-days. We plan to do Tour 1 in the morning, have lunch and check out the village and then do Tour 2 in the afternoon. We will take the train from Prague. A while ago, I also booked a day trip to tour the Pilsner Urquell brewery and nearby caves for another of our pre-days. The other two and a half pre-days we will spend exploring Prague.  Getting more and more excited now that 2014 is here.


----------



## hilarys

Yikes only 6 months from today.  I really need to book our flights.  I think we are only going to come in one day ahead as much as I would like it to be several.  

Has anyone on this trip found any guidebooks that they would recommend?  

Hilary


----------



## Calfan

hilarys said:


> Has anyone on this trip found any guidebooks that they would recommend?
> 
> Hilary



I picked up the lonely planet Pocket Prague, and I am quite pleased with it.  It is small, so it will be easy to take with us on the go.  It also has a pull-out map of Prague.  It is organized by neighborhood and includes sites, places to eat, shopping, etc.  It provides tips for how to approach certain cites and also how to get to each one.  It also provides a bit of historical background.


----------



## west&east

OMG I am getting so excited! I also need to book flights. Probably arriving one day early as well unless the flights are way cheaper to come in another day early. 
Just checked in for our April 12th cruise on the Disney Fantasy so too much planning to keep up with!


----------



## hilarys

Calfan said:


> I picked up the lonely planet Pocket Prague, and I am quite pleased with it.  It is small, so it will be easy to take with us on the go.  It also has a pull-out map of Prague.  It is organized by neighborhood and includes sites, places to eat, shopping, etc.  It provides tips for how to approach certain cites and also how to get to each one.  It also provides a bit of historical background.



We were talking about the trip at dinner last night.  Starting to get excited.  Have either of you on the July 5 trip called to find out the ages of the other kids on our trip?  

Calfan do you want to send me a message (or post here) which flights you are taking home?  My goal is to get this all booked tonight.  I think we are going to stick with United the whole way (except within Europe) hoping to be able to use miles to upgrade (maybe) since all the free tickets are gone.  I want to take one of the Lufthansa Vienna to Frankfurt flights on the Sunday our trip ends.  

Hilary


----------



## Calfan

hilarys said:


> We were talking about the trip at dinner last night.  Starting to get excited.  Have either of you on the July 5 trip called to find out the ages of the other kids on our trip?
> 
> Calfan do you want to send me a message (or post here) which flights you are taking home?  My goal is to get this all booked tonight.  I think we are going to stick with United the whole way (except within Europe) hoping to be able to use miles to upgrade (maybe) since all the free tickets are gone.  I want to take one of the Lufthansa Vienna to Frankfurt flights on the Sunday our trip ends.
> 
> Hilary



I have not called to find out the ages of the other kids on the July 5 trip.  But I would be interested to know. 

We are staying one extra night in Vienna and are flying home on Mon.  We are on flight OS121 leaving Vienna at 7:10 am and arriving on Frankfurt at 8:40am.  Then we are on flight LH454 leaving Frankfurt at 10:20 am and arriving at SFO at 12:45 pm.


----------



## hilarys

Flights are now booked and guidebooks ordered so not it is fully official and time to start getting excited.  CalFan, unfortunately we are headed home on Sunday so that I can be back to work on Monday  We are coming in one day early.  Our flight gets in at about 1:00 on the 4th of July.  Very excited for the trip, but a little nervous as to how the time changes will impact the kids.  We have done the 3 hour change to Hawaii/East Coast many times, but this will be a whole new thing.  I counting on the fact that they will have so many distractions with the other kids that it will keep the grumpies at bay.

Hilary


----------



## Woodview

A few points to  Bring to your Attention

          ON   Internal   Flights  in Europe  Carry on  luggage    Size & Weight

  Are Strictly   Enforced .

  Remember     your    Plug Adapters     ( 2 pin round )

  MOST  Places   will only have " Chip & Pin "     swipe machines  for money


----------



## PixiePrincess310

The discount was only 5% on the cruise.  Boo!


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Hi there!  My husband and I are traveling on June 14th as well.  We can't wait and are leaving our kiddos at HOME!  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## aggiemomx3

We can't wait for the trip too!!  Looking forward to meeting you too.


----------



## OhanaCuz

Woodview said:


> MOST  Places   will only have " Chip & Pin "     swipe machines  for money



Are you talking about credit cards?  How did you get around that?


----------



## Bobo912

OhanaCuz said:


> Are you talking about credit cards?  How did you get around that?



I used my credit cards a lot in Vienna, Salzburg and Munich in the summer of 2012 - no chip and pin.  But maybe something has changed since then.


----------



## Woodview

I am talking about  " Your everyday money " from your  Current Bank account 

 ( Your " Debit A/C " )

  NOT your   Credit Card   which is a different account.

  In Europe you have  a  " Chip & Pin "  card   Which you enter Your 

Chosen  4 digit  code ...... There is .. or are very few places  where you

  Sign  your name on a pad .

 This is used for everyday   spending and buying  " Gas " 

 Your Money is taken out of your Bank account   right away.


 ......  Now Your  Credit Card    also has a " 4 Digit " pin code  or you 

 sign  it   at your point of sale .

 Most people would use this Credit Card  to  Buy Airline tickets  & pay Hotel bills     Or to pay for expensive goods


----------



## sayhello

Woodview said:


> I am talking about  " Your everyday money " from your  Current Bank account
> 
> ( Your " Debit A/C " )
> 
> NOT your   Credit Card   which is a different account.
> 
> In Europe you have  a  " Chip & Pin "  card   Which you enter Your
> 
> Chosen  4 digit  code ...... There is .. or are very few places  where you
> 
> Sign  your name on a pad .
> 
> This is used for everyday   spending and buying  " Gas "
> 
> Your Money is taken out of your Bank account   right away.
> 
> 
> ......  Now Your  Credit Card    also has a " 4 Digit " pin code  or you
> 
> sign  it   at your point of sale .
> 
> Most people would use this Credit Card  to  Buy Airline tickets  & pay Hotel bills     Or to pay for expensive goods


I would not suggest using your ATM/debit card for "every day" expenses in Europe.  Use it at the ATM to get cash, definitely, but you'd want to use an actual credit card for most other transactions.  Most places can let you sign for it, since the US doesn't have chip-and-pin.  And there are some credit cards (like Capital One) that don't charge you a foreign transaction fee.  I don't know of any debit cards that don't charge foreign transaction fees.

Sayhello


----------



## Cousin Orville

sayhello said:


> I would not suggest using your ATM/debit card for "every day" expenses in Europe.  Use it at the ATM to get cash, definitely, but you'd want to use an actual credit card for most other transactions.  Most places can let you sign for it, since the US doesn't have chip-and-pin.  And there are some credit cards (like Capital One) that don't charge you a foreign transaction fee.  I don't know of any debit cards that don't charge foreign transaction fees.
> 
> Sayhello



Agree 100%.  After multiple trips to Europe, I've never had a problem with just having an Amex and Visa (neither with chips).


----------



## OhanaCuz

Woodview said:


> I am talking about  " Your everyday money " from your  Current Bank account
> 
> ( Your " Debit A/C " )
> 
> NOT your   Credit Card   which is a different account.
> 
> In Europe you have  a  " Chip & Pin "  card   Which you enter Your
> 
> Chosen  4 digit  code ...... There is .. or are very few places  where you
> 
> Sign  your name on a pad .
> 
> This is used for everyday   spending and buying  " Gas "
> 
> Your Money is taken out of your Bank account   right away.
> 
> 
> ......  Now Your  Credit Card    also has a " 4 Digit " pin code  or you
> 
> sign  it   at your point of sale .
> 
> Most people would use this Credit Card  to  Buy Airline tickets  & pay Hotel bills     Or to pay for expensive goods



Thanks for clarifying that!  I've read about how overseas they're moving to chip and pin.  I haven't been overseas in several years so I wasn't sure if that meant a regular credit card would cause problems.


----------



## *WDW*Groupie*

We are going on the August 2 trip 

It's myself and my 22-year-old son ( he will be 23 on the trip) .

Waiting to see if they can fit a third person (my 11-year-old daughter doesn't really want to leave camp, but we'll see if they can accommodate her before deciding!)!

We have already booked flights and are looking into hotels in Prague.  We arrive on July 30th, so I'm not sure if we will be staying at the Marriott for those nights or night.  I'm seriously considering the Emblem.

Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## sayhello

*WDW*Groupie* said:


> We are going on the August 2 trip
> 
> It's myself and my 22-year-old son ( he will be 23 on the trip) .
> 
> Waiting to see if they can fit a third person (my 11-year-old daughter doesn't really want to leave camp, but we'll see if they can accommodate her before deciding!)!
> 
> We have already booked flights and are looking into hotels in Prague.  We arrive on July 30th, so I'm not sure if we will be staying at the Marriott for those nights or night.  I'm seriously considering the Emblem.
> 
> Looking forward to the trip!


I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post.  Looks like you're on the same trip as tsgirl and her family!

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

It is now less than 3 months until our trip.  We need to start planning and reading up.  Although, the beauty of ABD I guess is that you don't need to do too much planning.  

The first trip leaves in less than 2 months, I hope that those of you headed on that trip will give us updates/reviews/tips.

I called ABD today to find out how big our group is.  It is currently at 42 total which she said is 2 over the max, so we do not have any risk of cancellation  

She did not give me the run down on all the kids ages (was just focusing on those around my kids) so I don't know how many teens there are or if there are any really young ones.  This is what I do know:  the girls are definitely outnumbering the boys.  In the 9 to 13 age range it looks like it is just my son (11), Karen's son (11) and Calfan's son (9).  We will need to find those boys a special place on the bus so they are not overrun by the girls:
2 - 11 year old girls, 1- 13 year old girl, 1- 10 year old girl, 2 - 9 year old girls (3 if this does not include mine), Hopefully there will also be quite a few "big girls" as my daughter loves to hang out with the teen girls.

Hilary


----------



## Calfan

hilarys said:


> It is now less than 3 months until our trip.  We need to start planning and reading up.  Although, the beauty of ABD I guess is that you don't need to do too much planning.
> 
> The first trip leaves in less than 2 months, I hope that those of you headed on that trip will give us updates/reviews/tips.
> 
> I called ABD today to find out how big our group is.  It is currently at 42 total which she said is 2 over the max, so we do not have any risk of cancellation
> 
> She did not give me the run down on all the kids ages (was just focusing on those around my kids) so I don't know how many teens there are or if there are any really young ones.  This is what I do know:  the girls are definitely outnumbering the boys.  In the 9 to 13 age range it looks like it is just my son (11), Karen's son (11) and Calfan's son (9).  We will need to find those boys a special place on the bus so they are not overrun by the girls:
> 2 - 11 year old girls, 1- 13 year old girl, 1- 10 year old girl, 2 - 9 year old girls (3 if this does not include mine), Hopefully there will also be quite a few "big girls" as my daughter loves to hang out with the teen girls.
> 
> Hilary



Thanks for sharing this information. 42 is definitely more than we had on our first ABD, but not by that much. Thanks also for the scoop on the kids. You are right that we will have to find a place for the boys!  Evan turns 10 right after we get back so hopefully he will do ok with the slightly older boys.  I can't believe how quickly this is coming up. Looking forward to the early trip reports.


----------



## west&east

Calfan said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. 42 is definitely more than we had on our first ABD, but not by that much. Thanks also for the scoop on the kids. You are right that we will have to find a place for the boys!  Evan turns 10 right after we get back so hopefully he will do ok with the slightly older boys.  I can't believe how quickly this is coming up. Looking forward to the early trip reports.



I am sure the boys will have a great time although it crossed my mind last night that I may have to set some limits on electronics to be sure my son Aaron (11) really soaks in the adventure and spends time visiting with his grandparents who are joining us too!


----------



## PixiePrincess310

I am sorry.  I meant to say June 14th!  We are actually going on the 11th for some extra days in Prague.


----------



## PixiePrincess310

west&east said:


> Strange, we were told no discount available for booking ABD on our Fantasy Cruise... was that just for DVC members or something?


I don't think so.  It wasn't mentioned.


----------



## PixiePrincess310

aggiemomx3 said:


> I have just joined the boards after lurking for awhile. My daughters and I have signed up for this trip next year. We will be going on the June 14th.  We are so excited. This will be our 3rd ABD. We have done Viva Italia in 2007 and Esprit de France last year. We are trying to decide to add another day in Prague. What do you think?


Definitely do it.  There is so much to see in Prague!  My DH and I will be there 3 days early.


----------



## disneyphx

Just wondering what everyone else is doing on their pre-days? I am kind of tempted to do the silver mine and bone church in Kutna Hora - or could just wander around prague? We will have been in Europe for 12 days or so, so jet lag recovery is not an issue....but travel exhaustion might be.
We are on July 5 - kind of worried about the 40+ people.....
Oh, and has anyone had Jennae as a guide? she is doing some of the Central Europe trips. She was our guide on a trip last year and she is awesome!


----------



## Marthasor

disneyphx said:


> Just wondering what everyone else is doing on their pre-days? I am kind of tempted to do the silver mine and bone church in Kutna Hora - or could just wander around prague? We will have been in Europe for 12 days or so, so jet lag recovery is not an issue....but travel exhaustion might be.
> We are on July 5 - kind of worried about the 40+ people.....
> Oh, and has anyone had Jennae as a guide? she is doing some of the Central Europe trips. She was our guide on a trip last year and she is awesome!



We are arriving in Prague on July 10 for our July 12 ABD, so I'm trying to figure this out myself right now!  I called ABD to find out what exactly was on the 3-hour walking tour provided by ABD, so I could book a private tour to supplement what they are doing.

Here is the info we got from ABD:

"We visit the sites listed on the website and only go into St. Vitus Cathedral.   We are on the grounds of the Castle (cant go inside), walk down the Golden Lane, across the Charles Bridge, through the city streets.  This is a 3 hour walking tour that also includes a short boat cruise down the river."

I have been in contact with Caput Regni Private Tours to put together another half day tour for us to cover the things we won't see with ABD - most likely Lesser Town, possibly the interior of Prague Castle and maybe the old Jewish Quarter.  I found them on trip advisor and she adjusts her tours for younger children (we are traveling with our 6-year old).  We will then have one "down day" to wander on our own before the ABD starts.  Very excited!


----------



## Calfan

disneyphx said:


> Just wondering what everyone else is doing on their pre-days? I am kind of tempted to do the silver mine and bone church in Kutna Hora - or could just wander around prague? We will have been in Europe for 12 days or so, so jet lag recovery is not an issue....but travel exhaustion might be.
> We are on July 5 - kind of worried about the 40+ people.....
> Oh, and has anyone had Jennae as a guide? she is doing some of the Central Europe trips. She was our guide on a trip last year and she is awesome!



We are arriving in Prague on July 1 for the July 5 departure. We have tickets to tour Karlstjen Castle on July 4. We are also considering the half day trip to Kutna Hora. Other than that, we want to cover the parts of Prague that won't be included in the ABD. The info from the PP was helpful. I am hoping that folks taking earlier trips will also post to let us know exactly what is covered in the ABD walking tour. We want to see the parts of a Prague Castle that we won't see with ABD and the Jewish Cemetery. I have the Lonely Planet pocket guide to Prague that has lots of good info for sightseeing.


----------



## aggiemomx3

PixiePrincess310 said:


> Definitely do it.  There is so much to see in Prague!  My DH and I will be there 3 days early.



My daughters and I are going to spend one pre day in Prague and one post day  in Vienna.  We are so looking forward to meeting you!  The last time we called this trip was full.  It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## west&east

The recent posts make me realize I need to start thinking of how to spend our pre days. We are on the July 5th tour. The tour doesn't actually start until dinner that evening correct? We arrive midday on July 3rd so want to do as others have posted and see things that we won't experience with ABD. Jewish Quarter would be important to us. Wondering if we should do a day trip on the 4th or 5th. 

I am also a bit worried about a full tour but hope that we will all feel personalized service!


----------



## west&east

Marthasor said:


> Here is the info we got from ABD:
> 
> "We visit the sites listed on the website and only go into St. Vitus Cathedral.   We are on the grounds of the Castle (cant go inside), walk down the Golden Lane, across the Charles Bridge, through the city streets.  This is a 3 hour walking tour that also includes a short boat cruise down the river."
> 
> I have been in contact with Caput Regni Private Tours to put together another half day tour for us to cover the things we won't see with ABD - most likely Lesser Town, possibly the interior of Prague Castle and maybe the old Jewish Quarter.  I found them on trip advisor and she adjusts her tours for younger children (we are traveling with our 6-year old).  We will then have one "down day" to wander on our own before the ABD starts.  Very excited!



What castle do we go to the grounds of? The Prague Castle? I don't see this on the ABD itinerary? Is there something on the grounds of the castle that we can/ should book independently that we won't be doing with ABD? Is it even possible to go to the interior of the Prague Castle? Will we enter the Old Royal Palace?

Guess I need to get a Prague guidebook!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Excited to hear about all the trips...


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Excited to hear about all the trips...


Me, too!!!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

So I've signed up for the Adults Only Central Europe trip Sep 4 - 12, 2015!!! 

I think it sounds like a fabulous itinerary.  Looking forward to hearing what you guys thought!

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

Got a call from ABD today. They said they are over capacity at Bertschegaden and asked if we would be willing to all share a room (since we are a family of 4 we are booked as 2 reservations, 2 rooms). We were told we would have a king and 2 rollaways in a larger room that is 30 meters larger than standard and a full mountain view. Of course I accepted it as it is better than risking not having connecting rooms but I hope that it is comfortable for the 4 of us as I know European rooms tend to be small. I also hate to say it but I wonder if I should have requested a financial compensation. Thoughts?


----------



## sayhello

west&east said:


> Got a call from ABD today. They said they are over capacity at Bertschegaden and asked if we would be willing to all share a room (since we are a family of 4 we are booked as 2 reservations, 2 rooms). We were told we would have a king and 2 rollaways in a larger room that is 30 meters larger than standard and a full mountain view. Of course I accepted it as it is better than risking not having connecting rooms but I hope that it is comfortable for the 4 of us as I know European rooms tend to be small. I also hate to say it but I wonder if I should have requested a financial compensation. Thoughts?


The only thing I would say is, if it *isn't* acceptable, make sure your Adventure Guides know.  They'll do whatever they can to make things right.  If the hotel is full, they may not be able to do anything about it, but they should know.

If 4 people in a room is cheaper than 2 reservations with 2 rooms, it couldn't hurt to ask them to pro-rate the difference.  After all, that's more than 1/3 of the trip.

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

sayhello said:


> The only thing I would say is, if it *isn't* acceptable, make sure your Adventure Guides know.  They'll do whatever they can to make things right.  If the hotel is full, they may not be able to do anything about it, but they should know.
> 
> If 4 people in a room is cheaper than 2 reservations with 2 rooms, it couldn't hurt to ask them to pro-rate the difference.  After all, that's more than 1/3 of the trip.
> 
> Sayhello



Thanks. Apparently price is same for the quad so I think we will enjoy the daily togetherness in Germany and the two rooms in Prague and Vienna.

BTW, they changed the hotel in Vienna for 2015 to the Palais Hansen Kempinski Vienna. I wonder why and hope its not out of any issue with the Ritz.


----------



## sayhello

west&east said:


> Thanks. Apparently price is same for the quad so I think we will enjoy the daily togetherness in Germany and the two rooms in Prague and Vienna.
> 
> BTW, they changed the hotel in Vienna for 2015 to the Palais Hansen Kempinski Vienna. I wonder why and hope its not out of any issue with the Ritz.


Hmmm, I hadn't noticed that.  The itinerary says the Ritz-Carlton *or* the Kempinski.  I wonder if that's because they still have 2014 trips to go, or because they had capacity issues at the Ritz-Carlton for some departures.  Maybe I'll call ABD and ask.   At least find out which my departure will be going to.

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

sayhello said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't noticed that.  The itinerary says the Ritz-Carlton *or* the Kempinski.  I wonder if that's because they still have 2014 trips to go, or because they had capacity issues at the Ritz-Carlton for some departures.  Maybe I'll call ABD and ask.   At least find out which my departure will be going to.
> 
> Sayhello



I'm going off what it said on the Dreams Unlimited site when I did a dummy quote. Maybe they have it wrong. I was only going to that website because it has info about how they accommodate doubles vs. quads but you have to get to the booking page to see it.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## kristilew

So happy for all of you doing this trip!  I spent a lovely week in Prague a couple of summer ago, happily exploring on my own.  A few things I did that I wanted to suggest:

For those wondering about seeing the Jewish quarter, yes definitely do it.  Very moving.  You buy tickets at the first sight and then follow a map to several others, with an audio tour you can take with you from place to place.  

On the grounds of Prague Castle, do not miss the Lobkowicz Palace.  It's easy to miss, because the entrance is just tucked in along a wall, but WOW!  Ahead of time, you can download Rick Steve's podcast "An American Nobleman in Prague" to get the history  of the family and palace and hear from the current prince, William Lobcowicz, who reclaimed the family inheritance after the fall of Communism.  This same man narrates the superb audio tour onsite, in which he not only describes the rooms and artwork, but the process of reclaiming and restoring all of it.  Truly a fascinating story and I felt like I much better understood the history of the area after doing this.  

Other neat things to do include climbing to the top of the bell tower of St. Nicholas church, where it is still set up for Iron Curtain era spying on the citizens below, and a walk around the Loreto, a small pilgrimage church.   Anyone doing this trip with teenage daughters may want to plan an hour or so  in the Museum of Decorative Arts, with its floors of prewar fashion.  

This is such a beautiful, walkable, enjoyable city.  You're going to love it!


----------



## sayhello

kristilew said:


> So happy for all of you doing this trip!  I spent a lovely week in Prague a couple of summer ago, happily exploring on my own.  A few things I did that I wanted to suggest:
> 
> For those wondering about seeing the Jewish quarter, yes definitely do it.  Very moving.  You buy tickets at the first sight and then follow a map to several others, with an audio tour you can take with you from place to place.
> 
> On the grounds of Prague Castle, do not miss the Lobkowicz Palace.  It's easy to miss, because the entrance is just tucked in along a wall, but WOW!  Ahead of time, you can download Rick Steve's podcast "An American Nobleman in Prague" to get the history  of the family and palace and hear from the current prince, William Lobcowicz, who reclaimed the family inheritance after the fall of Communism.  This same man narrates the superb audio tour onsite, in which he not only describes the rooms and artwork, but the process of reclaiming and restoring all of it.  Truly a fascinating story and I felt like I much better understood the history of the area after doing this.
> 
> Other neat things to do include climbing to the top of the bell tower of St. Nicholas church, where it is still set up for Iron Curtain era spying on the citizens below, and a walk around the Loreto, a small pilgrimage church.   Anyone doing this trip with teenage daughters may want to plan an hour or so  in the Museum of Decorative Arts, with its floors of prewar fashion.
> 
> This is such a beautiful, walkable, enjoyable city.  You're going to love it!


Ooo, thanks, kristilew!  This all sounds great!  I love a pretty, walkable city!  Definitely noting this all down!

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

One book we felt that was very helpful in Prague was "Prague" printed by DK Eyewitness Travel. Great pictures and history with maps included. We LOVED Prague and plan to return. Three days is not enough IMO.


----------



## tufbuf

kristilew said:


> So happy for all of you doing this trip!  I spent a lovely week in Prague a couple of summer ago, happily exploring on my own.  A few things I did that I wanted to suggest:  For those wondering about seeing the Jewish quarter, yes definitely do it.  Very moving.  You buy tickets at the first sight and then follow a map to several others, with an audio tour you can take with you from place to place.  On the grounds of Prague Castle, do not miss the Lobkowicz Palace.  It's easy to miss, because the entrance is just tucked in along a wall, but WOW!  Ahead of time, you can download Rick Steve's podcast "An American Nobleman in Prague" to get the history  of the family and palace and hear from the current prince, William Lobcowicz, who reclaimed the family inheritance after the fall of Communism.  This same man narrates the superb audio tour onsite, in which he not only describes the rooms and artwork, but the process of reclaiming and restoring all of it.  Truly a fascinating story and I felt like I much better understood the history of the area after doing this.  Other neat things to do include climbing to the top of the bell tower of St. Nicholas church, where it is still set up for Iron Curtain era spying on the citizens below, and a walk around the Loreto, a small pilgrimage church.   Anyone doing this trip with teenage daughters may want to plan an hour or so  in the Museum of Decorative Arts, with its floors of prewar fashion.  This is such a beautiful, walkable, enjoyable city.  You're going to love it!



These are great suggestions! We are planning to do Prague on our own next spring break. We are doing a river cruise on the Danube this summer and I feel like we missed out not visiting Prague. No time to do a side trip and I know it's a fabulous city and one of the cities I want to visit!


----------



## WDWMaggie

Hello everyone!  I'm looking at the September 4th 2015 adults only trip for my Mom and I.  This will be my 4th ABD and my Mom's 3rd. 

I think we're going to finalize details this week.  I think we'll do one pre-night before the trip and two nights before that in Paris since my Mom has never been.  I'm going to surprise her with the Paris partnot tell her until we get to the airport.  Everyone MUST see the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## sayhello

WDWMaggie said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm looking at the September 4th 2015 adults only trip for my Mom and I.  This will be my 4th ABD and my Mom's 3rd.
> 
> I think we're going to finalize details this week.  I think we'll do one pre-night before the trip and two nights before that in Paris since my Mom has never been.  I'm going to surprise her with the Paris part…not tell her until we get to the airport.  Everyone MUST see the Eiffel Tower!


Hey, WDWMaggie!  I've signed up for that trip, also!  I think that's wonderful that you're treating your Mom to Paris!  As you say, everyone needs to see the Eiffel Tower!  

I haven't decided on pre- or post- nights yet. I'm still planning *this* year's ABD! 

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

Our boxes arrived for the 7/5/14 trip a couple of days ago.  Very exciting!!


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> Our boxes arrived for the 7/5/14 trip a couple of days ago.  Very exciting!!




Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Calfan said:


> Our boxes arrived for the 7/5/14 trip a couple of days ago.  Very exciting!!



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

Be sure to post a trip report when you return for those of us going in 2015!


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> Be sure to post a trip report when you return for those of us going in 2015!


Let me know when you're going, so I can add you to the Roll Call on the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

In case anyone else is wondering, I called ABD to ask whether warm jackets would be provided for the ice caves tour since temps are below freezing.  I received a return call after research was done indicating that no warm clothing would be provided and guests are encouraged to dress in layers with maybe a fleece on top.  I obviously don't want to pack my parka for this trip!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Calfan said:


> In case anyone else is wondering, I called ABD to ask whether warm jackets would be provided for the ice caves tour since temps are below freezing.  I received a return call after research was done indicating that no warm clothing would be provided and guests are encouraged to dress in layers with maybe a fleece on top.  I obviously don't want to pack my parka for this trip!



I was curious!!!  Thanks...was wondering how lugging my Winter coat around Europe was going to be.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

sayhello said:


> Let me know when you're going, so I can add you to the Roll Call on the first post!
> 
> Sayhello



We're stuck waiting for Vacation approval (mine)...but it will either be Sept 4 or Sept 18....not sure yet.....


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> In case anyone else is wondering, I called ABD to ask whether warm jackets would be provided for the ice caves tour since temps are below freezing.  I received a return call after research was done indicating that no warm clothing would be provided and guests are encouraged to dress in layers with maybe a fleece on top.  I obviously don't want to pack my parka for this trip!


Oh, I hadn't gotten that far in my thought process yet!  I'm looking forward to hearing how all of that works out for you guys!    Lugging a parka for one activity wouldn't be fun!

Sayhello


----------



## Woodview

Hi Calfan

           Pack your Thermals  as well  & Ear Muffs  . Glovers .. Socks

     Fleeced  Boots  .Scarfs  ...........  Then  LEAVE THEM  AT....... HOME


 It Is Summer time  when you are going.

The  Cold feeling & temp  in the Caves  will be a steady  chill factor 

as about freezing temp  .but this is only for a short time.

 Nothing to worry about  

If it was  That  Cold   ... the Visitors would not go

 Save the space in your luggage for Genuine Home Made  souvenirs  that are not made in China.


----------



## Calfan

Woodview said:


> Hi Calfan
> 
> Pack your Thermals  as well  & Ear Muffs  . Glovers .. Socks
> 
> Fleeced  Boots  .Scarfs  ...........  Then  LEAVE THEM  AT....... HOME
> 
> 
> It Is Summer time  when you are going.
> 
> The  Cold feeling & temp  in the Caves  will be a steady  chill factor
> 
> as about freezing temp  .but this is only for a short time.
> 
> Nothing to worry about
> 
> If it was  That  Cold   ... the Visitors would not go
> 
> Save the space in your luggage for Genuine Home Made  souvenirs  that are not made in China.



That is my plan . I have no intention of using up luggage space for any bulky cold weather clothing for one activity.  I am sure we will do fine and, as you note, it is for a limited time. Hopefully we will be so awed by what we are seeing that we won't notice if we are cold!


----------



## Calfan

We started watching _The Sound of Music _last night to get us pumped up for this trip.  Not that we weren't excited anyway, but now we are even more excited!


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> We started watching _The Sound of Music _last night to get us pumped up for this trip.  Not that we weren't excited anyway, but now we are even more excited!




Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

In Saltzburg they have the original gazebo used in the film. The film company donated it to the city and it is on the grounds with the fountains.....the kids loved it.


----------



## Calfan

carpenta said:


> In Saltzburg they have the original gazebo used in the film. The film company donated it to the city and it is on the grounds with the fountains.....the kids loved it.



Cool!


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Ok folks, after calling ABD a minimum of 5 times, I finally got detailed information about what we will be touring (or should I say "not" touring) during the Walking Tour of Prague (Day 2).  My DH and I are arriving a few days early and I didn't want to duplicate tours that we'd be doing with the group before everyone arrives.  After waiting over a week for an answer, a Vacationista informed me that we won't be going into Prague Castle at all.  Entry to the castle "grounds" is free but there is a charge for entry into the castle and sites. Entry to the sites, including St. Vitus Cathedral, is 250-350 Kc  (but it's free to try to look at it through the vestibule so I am wondering if that is all we'll get.)  Additionally, Wallenstein Garden entry is free as is viewing the Astronomical Clock and Charles Bridge.  I am wondering if anything with an entry fee is NOT included (ah...isn't that what the promotional materials said ABD would be covering...).  It appears that everything ABD is taking us to has no fee.   From my research, unlike other destinations, nearly all the sites in Prague charge for entry. 

I was also told that during the Cesky Krumlov tour, we will not enter anything - its a tour of the city center  - the main square and lasts 1 hour.  UGH.


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Kristilew

I just confirmed with the Vacationista who got the info straight from the guide in-country.  None of these sites will be explored while on our guided tours.  We will have to get there somehow during the little time we have in the city.  We are definitely skipping the Marionette Making Workshop since we aren't traveling with the kids.




kristilew said:


> So happy for all of you doing this trip!  I spent a lovely week in Prague a couple of summer ago, happily exploring on my own.  A few things I did that I wanted to suggest:
> 
> For those wondering about seeing the Jewish quarter, yes definitely do it.  Very moving.  You buy tickets at the first sight and then follow a map to several others, with an audio tour you can take with you from place to place.
> 
> On the grounds of Prague Castle, do not miss the Lobkowicz Palace.  It's easy to miss, because the entrance is just tucked in along a wall, but WOW!  Ahead of time, you can download Rick Steve's podcast "An American Nobleman in Prague" to get the history  of the family and palace and hear from the current prince, William Lobcowicz, who reclaimed the family inheritance after the fall of Communism.  This same man narrates the superb audio tour onsite, in which he not only describes the rooms and artwork, but the process of reclaiming and restoring all of it.  Truly a fascinating story and I felt like I much better understood the history of the area after doing this.
> 
> Other neat things to do include climbing to the top of the bell tower of St. Nicholas church, where it is still set up for Iron Curtain era spying on the citizens below, and a walk around the Loreto, a small pilgrimage church.   Anyone doing this trip with teenage daughters may want to plan an hour or so  in the Museum of Decorative Arts, with its floors of prewar fashion.
> 
> This is such a beautiful, walkable, enjoyable city.  You're going to love it!


----------



## west&east

PixiePrincess310 said:


> Ok folks, after calling ABD a minimum of 5 times, I finally got detailed information about what we will be touring (or should I say "not" touring) during the Walking Tour of Prague (Day 2).  My DH and I are arriving a few days early and I didn't want to duplicate tours that we'd be doing with the group before everyone arrives.  After waiting over a week for an answer, a Vacationista informed me that we won't be going into Prague Castle at all.  Entry to the castle "grounds" is free but there is a charge for entry into the castle and sites. Entry to the sites, including St. Vitus Cathedral, is 250-350 Kc  (but it's free to try to look at it through the vestibule so I am wondering if that is all we'll get.)  Additionally, Wallenstein Garden entry is free as is viewing the Astronomical Clock and Charles Bridge.  I am wondering if anything with an entry fee is NOT included (ah...isn't that what the promotional materials said ABD would be covering...).  It appears that everything ABD is taking us to has no fee.   From my research, unlike other destinations, nearly all the sites in Prague charge for entry.
> 
> I was also told that during the Cesky Krumlov tour, we will not enter anything - its a tour of the city center  - the main square and lasts 1 hour.  UGH.



Pixe, I think you are on the first tour date for this ABD? Please, please post as soon as you can about what actually occurs when you are on the tour in Prague. Thank you! We are on the July 5th tour and it will help us plan.


----------



## hilarys

Hmm, we had originally planned to keep our pre-day pretty casual and try to hit a few sights on our own.  Now I am thinking that we might need to book a privater tour.  There are a few things within the castle complex that I would like to go in and I read last night about a museum of communism that sounded interesting for the kids.

Does anyone know or have a guess as to what time we would need to check in with our guides on that first day and what time the dinner is?

Thanks

Hilary


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Absolutely Karen.  I'll post a daily run-down!



west&east said:


> Pixe, I think you are on the first tour date for this ABD? Please, please post as soon as you can about what actually occurs when you are on the tour in Prague. Thank you! We are on the July 5th tour and it will help us plan.


----------



## PixiePrincess310

They've asked that we arrive at the hotel no later than 3pm (also when check-in starts) but we don't have a time on dinner yet.  My DH and I are going 2.5 days early and staying at an awesome, well recommended family run hotel in the Little Quarter (I always prefer to stay locally instead of at a "big-box" hotel.)  It's close enough that we can just pull our suitcases to the Prague Marriott.



hilarys said:


> Hmm, we had originally planned to keep our pre-day pretty casual and try to hit a few sights on our own.  Now I am thinking that we might need to book a privater tour.  There are a few things within the castle complex that I would like to go in and I read last night about a museum of communism that sounded interesting for the kids.
> 
> Does anyone know or have a guess as to what time we would need to check in with our guides on that first day and what time the dinner is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hilary


----------



## tufbuf

hilarys said:


> Hmm, we had originally planned to keep our pre-day pretty casual and try to hit a few sights on our own.  Now I am thinking that we might need to book a privater tour.  There are a few things within the castle complex that I would like to go in and I read last night about a museum of communism that sounded interesting for the kids.  Does anyone know or have a guess as to what time we would need to check in with our guides on that first day and what time the dinner is?  Thanks  Hilary



The guides are usually at a designated table in the hotel lobby late morning and afternoon. If you arrive the day the ABD begins, they will be there to greet you.  Dinner is usually about 6-ish.


----------



## carpenta

PixiePrincess310 said:


> They've asked that we arrive at the hotel no later than 3pm (also when check-in starts) but we don't have a time on dinner yet.  My DH and I are going 2.5 days early and staying at an awesome, well recommended family run hotel in the Little Quarter (I always prefer to stay locally instead of at a "big-box" hotel.)  It's close enough that we can just pull our suitcases to the Prague Marriott.



 Just a note....we also stayed in a small local hotel and it was lovely BUT it was not air conditioned......and Prague gets pretty hot in the summer.....we dragged our luggage to the Marriot ( across cobblestone streets) and enjoyed the cold air conditioning. The person in the local hotel was very nice and said "I would join you if I could".......I now check to see what's available especially in the AC department.


----------



## SingingMom

carpenta said:


> Just a note....we also stayed in a small local hotel and it was lovely BUT it was not air conditioned......and Prague gets pretty hot in the summer.....we dragged our luggage to the Marriot ( across cobblestone streets) and enjoyed the cold air conditioning. The person in the local hotel was very nice and said "I would join you if I could".......I now check to see what's available especially in the AC department.




Remember though, Carpenta, many European hotels don't always have air conditioning. . Two of the four on the Germany ABD didn't have it. And it was hot last July!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carpenta

SingingMom said:


> Remember though, Carpenta, many European hotels don't always have air conditioning. . Two of the four on the Germany ABD didn't have it. And it was hot last July!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



  Yes that is correct......and when we were in Prague our hotel was in a row house type building with little windows and no air circulation. It steamed up pretty quickly and once those mason buildings get hot it takes time to cool down. We just returned from Italy and stayed in the Westin's chain hotels in Rome, Florence and Venice and they had good AC. We are doing the Germany trip with ABD the end of June and I pray it doesn't get too hot. We don't mind -30 below but 80+ ..............we're not use to that.....


----------



## SingingMom

carpenta said:


> Yes that is correct......and when we were in Prague our hotel was in a row house type building with little windows and no air circulation. It steamed up pretty quickly and once those mason buildings get hot it takes time to cool down. We just returned from Italy and stayed in the Westin's chain hotels in Rome, Florence and Venice and they had good AC. We are doing the Germany trip with ABD the end of June and I pray it doesn't get too hot. We don't mind -30 below but 80+ ..............we're not use to that.....



No circulation would kill me!!!   
Don't worry about Germany. Waldeck and Rothenberg had fans. ABD purchased them specifically for their guests. It was warmer than usual last year and we were ok.   you'll love the trip!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## carpenta

SingingMom said:


> No circulation would kill me!!!
> Don't worry about Germany. Waldeck and Rothenberg had fans. ABD purchased them specifically for their guests. It was warmer than usual last year and we were ok.   you'll love the trip!!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



     Thank you for the good wishes. Looking forward to the trip as you have experienced.


----------



## sayhello

PixiePrincess310 said:


> They've asked that we arrive at the hotel no later than 3pm (also when check-in starts) but we don't have a time on dinner yet.  My DH and I are going 2.5 days early and staying at an awesome, well recommended family run hotel in the Little Quarter (I always prefer to stay locally instead of at a "big-box" hotel.)  It's close enough that we can just pull our suitcases to the Prague Marriott.


Looks like I'm definitely doing a couple of pre-days in Prague!  Thanks, PixiePrincess310!

Please be sure and let us know how the local hotel is!  I much prefer to stay at local hotels if I can.  But A/C is pretty much a requirement!

Sayhello


----------



## hilarys

Thank you for the info.  Looks like we can plan something for the morning and early afternoon.  

I hear you on the local hotels, but I am a hotel wimp.  3 weeks in the finest local hotel in a far eastern siberian town scarred me for life.

Hilary


----------



## PixiePrincess310

The url for the family run hotel we are staying in is www.bigboot.cz.  Be sure to read their references.  They are noted as one of the top 10 hotels in Prague.  I originally found them on Trip Advisor but was pleased to see that they are also recommended in Rick Steves' book.  Their site doesn't say that they have AC but in looking at the photos, I can see something that looks 
like an AC register under a window.  I am not too concerned about having AC in June. We're from Florida, so I'll be freezing during the entire trip!  Ha.
They are in a small square just opposite the Lobkowitz Palace (German Embassy.)

Here are two quotes about he property:

"Charlotte and Jan Rippl have been running House at the Big Boot for over a decade and have developed a solid reputation as a friendly, comfortable establishment just a stone's throw from Charles Bridge in the Lesser Quarter (Mala Strana). The house was built by Santini de Bossi in around 1669 but has been carefully restored, retaining some of the flair of the 17th-century through the furnishings, decorations and the rabbit-warren style hallways and annexes." 

"The House at the Big Boot is a discreet b&b (no sign indicates it takes paying guests) hidden away deep in the Mala Strana district - if you want to avoid the stag parties that can plague Prague at weekends, it's the perfect hideaway. The 17th Century house is very much the family home of the engaging owners, the Rippls. A spiral stone staircase leads to individual bedrooms decorated with antiques, modern art and Persian rugs. Good breakfasts are served communally." 



SingingMom said:


> Remember though, Carpenta, many European hotels don't always have air conditioning. . Two of the four on the Germany ABD didn't have it. And it was hot last July!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PixiePrincess310

That's hysterical!  I am sorry to hear that you had such an "interesting stay."



hilarys said:


> Thank you for the info.  Looks like we can plan something for the morning and early afternoon.
> 
> I hear you on the local hotels, but I am a hotel wimp.  3 weeks in the finest local hotel in a far eastern siberian town scarred me for life.
> 
> Hilary


----------



## carpenta

Yea those "stag parties" are seen around town. Usually you see large numbers of men riding this multiple seated bike concoction all sucking on a keg situated in the middle. I was told guys come from all over Europe to have these parties.


----------



## tufbuf

carpenta said:


> Yea those "stag parties" are seen around town. Usually you see large numbers of men riding this multiple seated bike concoction all sucking on a keg situated in the middle. I was told guys come from all over Europe to have these parties.



Cool! That's a tourist attraction by itself!! Lol


----------



## SingingMom

tufbuf said:


> Cool! That's a tourist attraction by itself!! Lol



Saw a bachelorette party in Munich. Very similar!  Michael, the local guide, asked me if those parties are "as wild and drunken in the US?"  Lol

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mgsquared

I'm going to pipe in here not as a ABDer but as a local in Vienna, Austria (with a lot of weekend trips to Prague in the mix). 
Just wanted to say hi and that I can offer assistance if you guys have questions! I so appreciate all the help in planning my Disney trip and here I can give back!  
The itinerary is super fun! Lots of things I LOVED doing as a kid when we went to Salzburg in the summer. Yes, a lot of things are free otherwise or very inexpensive but the itinerary as a whole is really great and I am sure you will all have tons of fun! 

Walking tours through cities are usually free (and then you tip the guide) and never cover entries into places as there is no time! The Prague one through New Europe is only 2-3 hours. The architecture is stunning and says stories all on its own from the outside. It's always great to go in though if you do find the time. 

If I know exactly what areas you will be in when I can suggest restaurants, etc. 

Let me know if I can answer anything! 

Love, 

Mariana 

p.s. I eat gluten free and vegetarian, anyone on a special diet- contact me! I know where to go in all those places. Also a kindergarten teacher so I know what kids like.


----------



## sayhello

mgsquared said:


> I'm going to pipe in here not as a ABDer but as a local in Vienna, Austria (with a lot of weekend trips to Prague in the mix).
> Just wanted to say hi and that I can offer assistance if you guys have questions! I so appreciate all the help in planning my Disney trip and here I can give back!
> The itinerary is super fun! Lots of things I LOVED doing as a kid when we went to Salzburg in the summer. Yes, a lot of things are free otherwise or very inexpensive but the itinerary as a whole is really great and I am sure you will all have tons of fun!
> 
> Walking tours through cities are usually free (and then you tip the guide) and never cover entries into places as there is no time! The Prague one through New Europe is only 2-3 hours. The architecture is stunning and says stories all on its own from the outside. It's always great to go in though if you do find the time.
> 
> If I know exactly what areas you will be in when I can suggest restaurants, etc.
> 
> Let me know if I can answer anything!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Mariana
> 
> p.s. I eat gluten free and vegetarian, anyone on a special diet- contact me! I know where to go in all those places. Also a kindergarten teacher so I know what kids like.


Thank you, mgsquared!  That's very nice of you!  I'm sure folks will take advantage of your generous offer!  I will be!  (I'm still planning this year's Scotland trip, but as soon as that is past, and I start planning this trip for 2015, I know I'll be asking tons of questions!)  

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

mgsquared said:


> I'm going to pipe in here not as a ABDer but as a local in Vienna, Austria (with a lot of weekend trips to Prague in the mix).
> Just wanted to say hi and that I can offer assistance if you guys have questions! I so appreciate all the help in planning my Disney trip and here I can give back!
> The itinerary is super fun! Lots of things I LOVED doing as a kid when we went to Salzburg in the summer. Yes, a lot of things are free otherwise or very inexpensive but the itinerary as a whole is really great and I am sure you will all have tons of fun!
> 
> Walking tours through cities are usually free (and then you tip the guide) and never cover entries into places as there is no time! The Prague one through New Europe is only 2-3 hours. The architecture is stunning and says stories all on its own from the outside. It's always great to go in though if you do find the time.
> 
> If I know exactly what areas you will be in when I can suggest restaurants, etc.
> 
> Let me know if I can answer anything!
> 
> Love,
> 
> Mariana
> 
> p.s. I eat gluten free and vegetarian, anyone on a special diet- contact me! I know where to go in all those places. Also a kindergarten teacher so I know what kids like.



We love Zoos!   The Vienna Zoo after hours is one of the highlights  drawing me towards this trip!  Is it a very old  Zoo?

We hope to see your part of the World in 2015.  We have been to  WDW about 35 times....so  if you have any questions...let us know!


----------



## mgsquared

It's one of if not the oldest zoos in the world. Established in 1752. It is gorgeous and my husband and I adore it and have since we were kids (it is also the only zoo to get the WWF seal of approval. They work closely with Jane Goodal too and have successfully bred many animals including pandas and elephants. The animals are as happy as they can be considering. 

Rumor is that Kaiser Franz Josef had it expanded and properly set up for his wife, Empress Elisabeth (she was always called Sissi) because she loved animals. She rode horses all the time.  At least this is what they told me when I toured the summer palace, where the zoo is, as a kid. 

My husband took me on the night tour the night he proposed. It was amazing! You share night vision goggles and some animals are just super active at night. It's really worth a trip by day too though! The palace as well. You kind of miss out if you only see it at night. It is so nice. 

We love it so much we got married there.


----------



## mgsquared

FYI- it is VERY cold in the ice caves and you're in there for at least half an hour. A fleece sweater, hat, gloves, and closed shoes make it more bearable but do not go in in your summer clothes!!! Everyone takes warm things to put on.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

mgsquared said:


> It's one of if not the oldest zoos in the world. Established in 1752. It is gorgeous and my husband and I adore it and have since we were kids (it is also the only zoo to get the WWF seal of approval. They work closely with Jane Goodal too and have successfully bred many animals including pandas and elephants. The animals are as happy as they can be considering.
> 
> Rumor is that Kaiser Franz Josef had it expanded and properly set up for his wife, Empress Elisabeth (she was always called Sissi) because she loved animals. She rode horses all the time.  At least this is what they told me when I toured the summer palace, where the zoo is, as a kid.
> 
> My husband took me on the night tour the night he proposed. It was amazing! You share night vision goggles and some animals are just super active at night. It's really worth a trip by day too though! The palace as well. You kind of miss out if you only see it at night. It is so nice.
> 
> We love it so much we got married there.



NOW I REALLY want to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your story gave me chills!

We feel the same about WDW...look in my Signature...we got married there!


----------



## SingingMom

mgsquared said:


> It's one of if not the oldest zoos in the world. Established in 1752. It is gorgeous and my husband and I adore it and have since we were kids (it is also the only zoo to get the WWF seal of approval. They work closely with Jane Goodal too and have successfully bred many animals including pandas and elephants. The animals are as happy as they can be considering.  Rumor is that Kaiser Franz Josef had it expanded and properly set up for his wife, Empress Elisabeth (she was always called Sissi) because she loved animals. She rode horses all the time.  At least this is what they told me when I toured the summer palace, where the zoo is, as a kid.  My husband took me on the night tour the night he proposed. It was amazing! You share night vision goggles and some animals are just super active at night. It's really worth a trip by day too though! The palace as well. You kind of miss out if you only see it at night. It is so nice.  We love it so much we got married there.



Oh Sissi!!  We loved hearing all about her on our Germany ABD!  Bought a book about her at Neuschwanstein and her movie when we got home!!

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mgsquared

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> NOW I REALLY want to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your story gave me chills!
> 
> We feel the same about WDW...look in my Signature...we got married there!



So cool! It's a dream of mine to get married at WDW! Hubby and I decided that on our 10 year anniversary- we are doing a vow renewal in WDW!


----------



## sayhello

Hey, guys!  So I got a message from the ABD "Resident expert of Central Europe" who is on this trip as we speak!  

She wanted me to pass on a message about the Ice Cave activity:



> We spend 60 minutes  inside the cave.  There is a short hike to a gondola .. 3 minute  enclosed gondola ride .. and then another 20 minute walk to the entrance  of the cave. We spend 60 minutes on a guided tour inside.  It's the  summer .. so it's warm.  The cave obviously is cold.  Because it's hot,  people work up a little bit of a sweat.  Only the initial entry to the  cave is cold (think wind tunnel) .. but then you get acclimated.  Fleece  is enough.  No more than that .. or you are hot and dragging things  around that you wish you would have left on the bus.


Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Hey, guys!  So I got a message from the ABD "Resident expert of Central Europe" who is on this trip as we speak!
> 
> She wanted me to pass on a message about the Ice Cave activity:
> 
> Sayhello



Very helpful!


----------



## kristilew

PixiePrincess310 said:


> Kristilew
> 
> I just confirmed with the Vacationista who got the info straight from the guide in-country.  None of these sites will be explored while on our guided tours.  We will have to get there somehow during the little time we have in the city.  We are definitely skipping the Marionette Making Workshop since we aren't traveling with the kids.



Pixie I just saw this and you may have already left...

But info for others:  The cathedral on the palace grounds is free to go in and stand in the main area.  From there you can see the whole thing generally and get an idea of the scale of it, but you do miss the audio tour with all the cool little niches and stories.  When I was there, the for-a-price admission was a timed ticket that had to be purchased at the ticket office.  It could be purchased by itself or as part of admission to "everything."  

I was alone and had a whole day to kill, so I did the "everything" and took my time, including a nice lunch on the grounds. I think I was still done around 3 pm, having started at rope drop (Disney girl that I am) and having listened to every single entry on the audio tours.  I also watched the changing of the guard.  The whole thing was fascinating.  I went back and did Lobkowicz Palace another morning.  

However, if your guides are giving you info and walking you around the main areas, you will probably get a pretty good windshield tour without doing the in-depth stuff, and that could be fine too.  It depends on how you want to spend your time.


----------



## Woodview

To Sayhello  & Calfan


  Well I am pleased that my  Knowledge of caves  as I pointed out

in Post 150   ( 05-30-2014 )   this thread


has been  proved  correct.

 now  Relax  and enjoy your trip to Europe   .. Have a good one .

 And  " Down "  a few  Decent Beers   without driving


----------



## mgsquared

I guess I get cold easily!


----------



## ivrier

Calfan said:


> In case anyone else is wondering, I called ABD to ask whether warm jackets would be provided for the ice caves tour since temps are below freezing.  I received a return call after research was done indicating that no warm clothing would be provided and guests are encouraged to dress in layers with maybe a fleece on top.  I obviously don't want to pack my parka for this trip!



HI Calfan. Looks like my family including my wife, 2 daughters age 8 and 17 years will be joining your ABD tour this July. How old are your kids?  It also looks like we will be seeing you on the Dover Magic Baltic cruise on July 2015 too!!! How exciting. This is our first ABD as I was convinced by my twin brother who has 10 ABD trips under his belt to try it out! I hope it will meet our expectations as Disney has always have.


----------



## Calfan

ivrier said:


> HI Calfan. Looks like my family including my wife, 2 daughters age 8 and 17 years will be joining your ABD tour this July. How old are your kids?  It also looks like we will be seeing you on the Dover Magic Baltic cruise on July 2015 too!!! How exciting. This is our first ABD as I was convinced by my twin brother who has 10 ABD trips under his belt to try it out! I hope it will meet our expectations as Disney has always have.



Hi, Ivrier.  I have a son who turns 10 in July (after the ABD) and a daugther who turns 12 in August.  This will be our second ABD.  We did the Scotland trip last summer and loved it.  I think you will like the ABD experience. Jealous of your brother who has done 10!!  I'm trying to focus on this trip first, but I am also VERY excited about the Baltics cruise next summer.  It will be fun to get to meet a family ahead of time that will be on the same cruise.


----------



## sayhello

ivrier said:


> HI Calfan. Looks like my family including my wife, 2 daughters age 8 and 17 years will be joining your ABD tour this July. How old are your kids?  It also looks like we will be seeing you on the Dover Magic Baltic cruise on July 2015 too!!! How exciting. This is our first ABD as I was convinced by my twin brother who has 10 ABD trips under his belt to try it out! I hope it will meet our expectations as Disney has always have.


Hi, ivrier, and welcome to the ABD Forum!  I also think you're going to love ABD!  As you can tell from your brother, they are highly addictive!  

I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.  There are several DISers on that departure!  I'm signed up for this trip in 2015, so I'm really looking forward to the reports from this summer!

Sayhello


----------



## ivrier

Calfan said:


> Hi, Ivrier.  I have a son who turns 10 in July (after the ABD) and a daugther who turns 12 in August.  This will be our second ABD.  We did the Scotland trip last summer and loved it.  I think you will like the ABD experience. Jealous of your brother who has done 10!!  I'm trying to focus on this trip first, but I am also VERY excited about the Baltics cruise next summer.  It will be fun to get to meet a family ahead of time that will be on the same cruise.



My brother will be at the Scotland/Ireland back to back ABD next week. I have high regards to Disney and what they offer. I have been in 8 cruises all of which is with DCL and I am very excited with this trip. I REALLY got excited when we received our box last week and got to review the itinerary.


----------



## ivrier

I've been reading other threads about what others received prior to their trip. Our box arrived a week ago and it contained a brown pull bag with booklets and an ipad-like zip bag. Others seemed to have also received either a duffle  bag or back pack.  Am I missing something or are they limited those who have done other ABDs in the past?


----------



## Calfan

ivrier said:


> I've been reading other threads about what others received prior to their trip. Our box arrived a week ago and it contained a brown pull bag with booklets and an ipad-like zip bag. Others seemed to have also received either a duffle  bag or back pack.  Am I missing something or are they limited those who have done other ABDs in the past?



The backpacks were from prior years. This year's tote bag is the equivalent, I guess. The duffel bags are actually distributed upon your arrival at the ABD.


----------



## hilarys

ivrier said:


> HI Calfan. Looks like my family including my wife, 2 daughters age 8 and 17 years will be joining your ABD tour this July. How old are your kids?  It also looks like we will be seeing you on the Dover Magic Baltic cruise on July 2015 too!!! How exciting. This is our first ABD as I was convinced by my twin brother who has 10 ABD trips under his belt to try it out! I hope it will meet our expectations as Disney has always have.



Hi there, my family is on this departure too.  Me, DH, daughter 9 and son 11.  I called ABD to get the break down of ages and there are lots of girls between 8 and 11.  There seem to be only 3 boys in the same age group:  my son, CalFan's son and East&West (Karen)'s son.  I think they will be the three musketeer's with all those girls.

This will be our first ABD, but we are huge Disney freaks.

Looking forward to meeting you.

Hilary


----------



## ivrier

hilarys said:


> Hi there, my family is on this departure too.  Me, DH, daughter 9 and son 11.  I called ABD to get the break down of ages and there are lots of girls between 8 and 11.  There seem to be only 3 boys in the same age group:  my son, CalFan's son and East&West (Karen)'s son.  I think they will be the three musketeer's with all those girls.
> 
> This will be our first ABD, but we are huge Disney freaks.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Hilary



Yay! At least we won't be the only first timers. My wife and I are looking forward to this particular vacation because EVERYTHING will be through the assistance of the vacatioistas. I just recently traveled with my Mom and older brother to Rome, Florence and Venice last May and we did everything on our own - taking public transportation including buses and trains, cooking and purchasing tickets for museums etc. I can tell you for a fact that I will not want to do that again. Those luggage through the cobblestone took a lot of beating and it wasn't easy.

We will be arriving on the 10th of July 2 days prior to the ABD tour and we will be spending our pre-tour days at the Marriot Prague. Will the Vacationistas/guides be meeting us in the airport knowing that the vacation starts on the 12th? If not who and how will we be approached on the 12th? I am assuming that the guides will not be the same as the one prior to us.


----------



## tufbuf

ivrier said:


> Yay! At least we won't be the only first timers. My wife and I are looking forward to this particular vacation because EVERYTHING will be through the assistance of the vacatioistas. I just recently traveled with my Mom and older brother to Rome, Florence and Venice last May and we did everything on our own - taking public transportation including buses and trains, cooking and purchasing tickets for museums etc. I can tell you for a fact that I will not want to do that again. Those luggage through the cobblestone took a lot of beating and it wasn't easy.  We will be arriving on the 10th of July 2 days prior to the ABD tour and we will be spending our pre-tour days at the Marriot Prague. Will the Vacationistas/guides be meeting us in the airport knowing that the vacation starts on the 12th? If not who and how will we be approached on the 12th? I am assuming that the guides will not be the same as the one prior to us.



Vacationistas are usually referred to the ABD people at the other end of the phone line when you book an ABD. The good folks who will be traveling with you are the ABD guides. Just a clarification. The guides assigned to your trip will set up a table in your hotel lobby, usually late morning through the early afternoon. All these will be detailed to you as you check in. There will be someone on the airport (not your guides) holding an ABD sign whom you will approach to let them know you arrived and will take you to the hotel. The pre-nights should have been booked through ABD and not through your own to avail this perk.


----------



## sayhello

ivrier said:


> Yay! At least we won't be the only first timers. My wife and I are looking forward to this particular vacation because EVERYTHING will be through the assistance of the vacatioistas. I just recently traveled with my Mom and older brother to Rome, Florence and Venice last May and we did everything on our own - taking public transportation including buses and trains, cooking and purchasing tickets for museums etc. I can tell you for a fact that I will not want to do that again. Those luggage through the cobblestone took a lot of beating and it wasn't easy.
> 
> We will be arriving on the 10th of July 2 days prior to the ABD tour and we will be spending our pre-tour days at the Marriot Prague. Will the Vacationistas/guides be meeting us in the airport knowing that the vacation starts on the 12th? If not who and how will we be approached on the 12th? I am assuming that the guides will not be the same as the one prior to us.


As tufbuf said, the Vacationistas are the phone folks who help you plan prior to leaving on your trip.  The folks who will be taking you through the trip are the Adventure Guides, and they are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!  The way they handle all the logistics is definitely one of the great perks of taking an ABD!  They really *make* the ABD's for me.  Having your luggage magically disappear from one hotel room and appear in your next one is a great way to travel!  

Did you book your pre-days through ABD?  Again, as tufbut said, if you *did* book through ABD, then they will provide your transportation from the airport to the hotel.  Someone will be waiting for you at the airport as you exit, and will help get you and your luggage to whatever transport is provided.  Generally, the Adventure Guides won't show up until the actual start day of the trip (July 12 in your case).  You'll find them set up in the lobby early that day.  And yes, since the trip just before yours does not end until July 13, you won't be having the same Guides as that trip.  (A lot of the trips seem to overlap, so it looks like they'll have at least 2 sets of Adventure Guides doing this trip).  

If you did not book your pre-days through ABD, then it's your own responsibility to get to the hotel when you arrive on July 10.  And you'll still meet up with your Guides on the 12th in the Hotel lobby.

I think you're going to love ABD!  I'm looking forward to hearing all about your trip when you return!  

Sayhello


----------



## west&east

ivrier said:


> Yay! At least we won't be the only first timers. My wife and I are looking forward to this particular vacation because EVERYTHING will be through the assistance of the vacatioistas. I just recently traveled with my Mom and older brother to Rome, Florence and Venice last May and we did everything on our own - taking public transportation including buses and trains, cooking and purchasing tickets for museums etc. I can tell you for a fact that I will not want to do that again. Those luggage through the cobblestone took a lot of beating and it wasn't easy.
> 
> We will be arriving on the 10th of July 2 days prior to the ABD tour and we will be spending our pre-tour days at the Marriot Prague. Will the Vacationistas/guides be meeting us in the airport knowing that the vacation starts on the 12th? If not who and how will we be approached on the 12th? I am assuming that the guides will not be the same as the one prior to us.



So I think you are on the Adventure after the one that me, HilaryS and Calfan are on? We are on the July 5th.


----------



## ivrier

west&east said:


> So I think you are on the Adventure after the one that me, HilaryS and Calfan are on? We are on the July 5th.



Oh yeah you are right. I thought that they were on the 12th of July tour. And I was already excited to meet Calfan and Hilary. I am not sure how I was listed for the 5th but my family is on the 12th tour.

Jul 5 - 13, 2014
- Calfan, DH, DD (11) & DS (9)
- west&east (Karen), DH, DD(15), DS(11), & MIL & FIL
- hilarys (Hilary), DH, DS (11) & DD (9)
- disneyphx, DH & DD (9)
- ivrier, wife, daughter (8) & daughter (17)
Jul 12 -20, 2014
- jcarlstrom (Jennifer), husband, son (11, turning 12 on the trip), son (9) & daughter (7)
- Currahee, wife, daughter (17) & daughter (7)
- Kim (chanibustie), DH Pradeep, DS Deven (8), DD Nora (7)
- Marthasor, DH, DMIL & DS6 (almost 7)


----------



## sayhello

ivrier said:


> Oh yeah you are right. I thought that they were on the 12th of July tour. And I was already excited to meet Calfan and Hilary. I am not sure how I was listed for the 5th but my family is on the 12th tour.


I've updated the Roll Call to put you under the July 12th trip.  When you introduced yourself, you said you were on the same trip as Calfan, so I assumed you were on the July 5th trip.  I really do know better than to assume, but oh well!  

Sayhello


----------



## ivrier

sayhello said:


> I've updated the Roll Call to put you under the July 12th trip.  When you introduced yourself, you said you were on the same trip as Calfan, so I assumed you were on the July 5th trip.  I really do know better than to assume, but oh well!
> 
> Sayhello



NO worries sayhello, 
I was too excited being my first ABD and all. I guess it was my fault not reading it more carefully.


----------



## west&east

I received an email the other day from ABD stating they found that something in the flight info I provided (booked myself) was no longer valid. I called ABD and it seemed they may have flagged it because we have an overnight in Frankfurt post trip and there was no hotel in our notes. Otherwise, all the info was correct and confirmed with the airline. In any case, I found it interesting that they still track and check flight info even when you don't book through them. Also, in speaking to the Vacationista, I got super excited for the trip! It sounds like there will be some great adventures ahead!!


----------



## Calfan

west&east said:


> Also, in speaking to the Vacationista, I got super excited for the trip! It sounds like there will be some great adventures ahead!!



Woo hoo!  I cannot wait.  Got to get seriously started with packing this weekend.  We leave on June 30.


----------



## ivrier

Just spoke to a vacationista and we will have 43 in the group of which 16 are children. Among the girls there are one 6 y/o, two 7 y/o and one of each of ages 8, 13, 14, 16 and 17.
Among the boys there will be one 6 y/o, two 8 y/o and one of each of ages 9,11,14, 17 and 18.

I am so glad that my 7 and 17 year-old daughters will have someone to mingle with!!


----------



## ivrier

Calfan said:


> Woo hoo!  I cannot wait.  Got to get seriously started with packing this weekend.  We leave on June 30.



I guess we won't be seeing your family in this trip. I got too excited and thought that your family will be on the July 12 trip. 
Hope to meet your family some time at the Baltic cruise!


----------



## Calfan

ivrier said:


> I guess we won't be seeing your family in this trip. I got too excited and thought that your family will be on the July 12 trip.
> Hope to meet your family some time at the Baltic cruise!



Yes, that is too bad we won't get a chance to meet before the cruise, but hopefully we will get an opportunity to meet on the ship.  We booked the ABD add-on for the cruise when it was released yesterday morning.


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> Just spoke to a vacationista and we will have 43 in the group of which 16 are children. Among the girls there are one 6 y/o, two 7 y/o and one of each of ages 8, 13, 14, 16 and 17.
> Among the boys there will be one 6 y/o, two 8 y/o and one of each of ages 9,11,14, 17 and 18.
> 
> I am so glad that my 7 and 17 year-old daughters will have someone to mingle with!!



Thanks for posting this info, ivrier!  My son is the 6 year old boy on this trip (will be 7 in October).  Glad to see there are some other little ones on our departure!

Looking forward to meeting you on July 12!


----------



## Calfan

So I think the first Central Europe ABD of the season recently ended.  For anyone on that trip, I would love to get your feedback on what exactly you saw during the ABD tour of Prague Castle.  What sites were included, if any, other than St. Vitus Cathedral, which is listed in the itinerary?  Did you feel like you saw enough of Prague Castle with ABD, or would you recommend using some of our time during our pre-days to see more of the Prague Castle complex? I would also really like to know exactly what was included in your walking tour of Prague in addition to the Astronomical Clock and the bridge so we don't duplicate things during our pre-days.  Finally, can you let me know approximately how much time there was between the Marionette making and dinner?  Thanks so much!


----------



## sayhello

Calfan said:


> So I think the first Central Europe ABD of the season recently ended.  For anyone on that trip, I would love to get your feedback on what exactly you saw during the ABD tour of Prague Castle.  What sites were included, if any, other than St. Vitus Cathedral, which is listed in the itinerary?  Did you feel like you saw enough of Prague Castle with ABD, or would you recommend using some of our time during our pre-days to see more of the Prague Castle complex? I would also really like to know exactly what was included in your walking tour of Prague in addition to the Astronomical Clock and the bridge so we don't duplicate things during our pre-days.  Finally, can you let me know approximately how much time there was between the Marionette making and dinner?  Thanks so much!


Yes, the first trip did just end a couple of days ago.  I know, because I was following one of my acquaintances from ABD on facebook as she went along on the first trip.  And I can tell you, from the pictures I saw, I'm going to have a REALLY hard time waiting 14 months to take this trip!!    Looking forward to all the reports!

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Yes, the first trip did just end a couple of days ago.  I know, because I was following one of my acquaintances from ABD on facebook as she went along on the first trip.  And I can tell you, from the pictures I saw, I'm going to have a REALLY hard time waiting 14 months to take this trip!!    Looking forward to all the reports!
> 
> Sayhello



Very exciting!


----------



## ivrier

Marthasor said:


> Thanks for posting this info, ivrier!  My son is the 6 year old boy on this trip (will be 7 in October).  Glad to see there are some other little ones on our departure!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you on July 12!



Yes,  I am very excited to meet your family as my 7-year old daughter will mostly be playing with your son! Where will you be staying on your pre-tour days. We will be arriving on the 10th and stay at the Marriot. We booked it on our own since the ABD prices were more than the Marriot prices. On the 11th we are booked on a walking tour. I'm not sure of the rules of posting the tour group. Am I allowed to post the tour group?


----------



## sayhello

ivrier said:


> Yes,  I am very excited to meet your family as my 7-year old daughter will mostly be playing with your son! Where will you be staying on your pre-tour days. We will be arriving on the 10th and stay at the Marriot. We booked it on our own since the ABD prices were more than the Marriot prices. On the 11th we are booked on a walking tour. I'm not sure of the rules of posting the tour group. Am I allowed to post the tour group?


Yes, you can feel free to go ahead and post the independent vendors you use for your pre-days!  If the DIS has an issue with them, the filters will change it into asterisks. If you post a website, be sure and post the entire URL (www.whateversite.com) so that the filters will be engaged.

Sayhello


----------



## Tozzie

tufbuf said:


> Vacationistas are usually referred to the ABD people at the other end of the phone line when you book an ABD. The good folks who will be traveling with you are the ABD guides. Just a clarification. The guides assigned to your trip will set up a table in your hotel lobby, usually late morning through the early afternoon. All these will be detailed to you as you check in. There will be someone on the airport *(not your guides)* holding an ABD sign whom you will approach to let them know you arrived and will take you to the hotel. The pre-nights should have been booked through ABD and not through your own to avail this perk.



It  may indeed be the guides, on two of my trips the guides were at the airport


----------



## tufbuf

Tozzie said:


> It  may indeed be the guides, on two of my trips the guides were at the airport



The only time we had our guide pick us up was in Ecuador and Southwest Splendor ABD. The latter is understandable since we went to Sedona from the Phoenix airport immediately. At least in our case, majority of the time the guides do not pick us up esp if you do a number of pre-nights.


----------



## Bobo912

Our guides picked us up in Alaska and SWS, of course.  An ABD guide met us at the airport in Costa Rica too, but she wasn't one of _our_ guides.  Maybe she was there dropping off the tour previous group.    I doubt that will happen if you book pre-days.


----------



## west&east

Wishing there were more updates and discussion about the itinerary but also grateful there hasn't been a lot of discussion so I can let it all unfold and be surprised for a change! The beauty of letting someone else do the planning!


----------



## sayhello

west&east said:


> Wishing there were more updates and discussion about the itinerary but also grateful there hasn't been a lot of discussion so I can let it all unfold and be surprised for a change! The beauty of letting someone else do the planning!


Ah, well!  Only one trip has finished so far, and it's possible the folks on that trip are still traveling (it only ended 2 days ago!)  DISer RSM is on the trip right now, and I'm pretty sure he'll be back to tell us all about it!  Hopefully that will give you a few days to absorb it before your trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

sayhello said:


> Ah, well!  Only one trip has finished so far, and it's possible the folks on that trip are still traveling (it only ended 2 days ago!)  DISer RSM is on the trip right now, and I'm pretty sure he'll be back to tell us all about it!  Hopefully that will give you a few days to absorb it before your trip!
> 
> Sayhello



If you can get him to answer my handful of specific questions, that would be awesome. I don't want any surprises given away but the info would really help me figure out how best to use the time on our pre-days.


----------



## abbyjt

I haven't read through this post, I just wanted to tell people to bring gloves for the ice cave.  We are here now.  Jennae & Bette are our guides.  Having a great time.  Very cool weather which is unusual.  The cave is cold no matter the outside temp.  The metal handrails that you will want to hold while walking & climbing in there are really cold.


----------



## abbyjt

If you have pre days,  we did the Jewish quarter, the castle a little bit, Disney does it, but it was Sunday & we couldn't go into st vitus & you don't want to miss that.


----------



## tsgirl

We are on the August 2 trip, so any tips from those of you traveling earlier would be so helpful. We too would skip the marionette class, as my kids are older, so an idea of how best to spend that time would be super. Thanks!


----------



## Calfan

abbyjt said:


> If you have pre days,  we did the Jewish quarter, the castle a little bit, Disney does it, but it was Sunday & we couldn't go into st vitus & you don't want to miss that.



Thanks so much for the heads up that the ABD won't be able to go into St. Vitus, since we will also be there on a Sunday.  We will make sure to do this on one of our pre-days.  We are also planning to do the Jewish cemetery and quarter.  We will also make sure to bring gloves for the ice caves.


----------



## ivrier

AS I am now allowed to post a tour group, I will go ahead and do it. My family will be doing the PragueInclusive tour which has had raving reviews from tripadvisor. St. Vitus is close to the Prague Castle which is the first stop of this tour. It is one of the areas included on this tour.
We have been confirmed a pick up at Marriot Prague at 930 and the whole group will meet at the Prague castle.

http://www.pragueallinclusive.com/en/tour-info/


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> Yes,  I am very excited to meet your family as my 7-year old daughter will mostly be playing with your son! Where will you be staying on your pre-tour days. We will be arriving on the 10th and stay at the Marriot. We booked it on our own since the ABD prices were more than the Marriot prices. On the 11th we are booked on a walking tour. I'm not sure of the rules of posting the tour group. Am I allowed to post the tour group?



We are also arriving on the morning of the 10th and staying at the Marriott!  We also booked on our own - so much cheaper!  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## ivrier

Marthasor said:


> We are also arriving on the morning of the 10th and staying at the Marriott!  We also booked on our own - so much cheaper!  Looking forward to meeting you!



We are arriving at 140 pm Delta flight DL9533 from Pasco, WA. What will you guys be doing on the first 2 days prior to the tour?


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> We are arriving at 140 pm Delta flight DL9533 from Pasco, WA. What will you guys be doing on the first 2 days prior to the tour?



Wow, that's a long flight!  We will arrive around 10 am from NY, NY on July 10.  I booked a half-day tour with a tour guide I found on TripAdvisor for July 11, hoping to see some things we will miss on the ABD and then plan to wander on our own on July 12 before the official start of the tour.


----------



## ivrier

Marthasor said:


> Wow, that's a long flight!  We will arrive around 10 am from NY, NY on July 10.  I booked a half-day tour with a tour guide I found on TripAdvisor for July 11, hoping to see some things we will miss on the ABD and then plan to wander on our own on July 12 before the official start of the tour.



Did you call Marriot or ABD to have the same room assigned to ABD?


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> Did you call Marriot or ABD to have the same room assigned to ABD?



Yes!  I contacted the Marriott and they are keeping us in the same room for the whole time - whew!


----------



## west&east

Marthasor said:


> Yes!  I contacted the Marriott and they are keeping us in the same room for the whole time - whew!



They did the same for us and will confirm it actually occurred next week!
The Marriott staff have been incredibly prompt and responsive to emails.


----------



## ivrier

I emailed them back and plan to call them tomorrow. Did you contact by either way. With an email I can at least receive a documentation that they agreed on letting us remain in the same room.


----------



## west&east

ivrier said:


> I emailed them back and plan to call them tomorrow. Did you contact by either way. With an email I can at least receive a documentation that they agreed on letting us remain in the same room.



I only used email.


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> I emailed them back and plan to call them tomorrow. Did you contact by either way. With an email I can at least receive a documentation that they agreed on letting us remain in the same room.



I first spoke to the Marriott concierge (they also arranged our transfer from the hotel) and then got an e-mail confirmation about staying in the same room from Milan Hruby, Rooms Controller for the Prague Marriott.  In the e-mail, his telephone number is listed as +42 (0) 222 888 8888 and e-mail is mhrs.prgdt.rc@marriotthotels.com

I've called the Ritz Carlton in Vienna and the Intercontinental Berchtesgaden with other questions and everyone has been really nice and helpful!


----------



## ivrier

Marthasor said:


> I first spoke to the Marriott concierge (they also arranged our transfer from the hotel) and then got an e-mail confirmation about staying in the same room from Milan Hruby, Rooms Controller for the Prague Marriott.  In the e-mail, his telephone number is listed as +42 (0) 222 888 8888 and e-mail is mhrs.prgdt.rc@marriotthotels.com
> 
> I've called the Ritz Carlton in Vienna and the Intercontinental Berchtesgaden with other questions and everyone has been really nice and helpful!



Thank you for the information! That was very helpful. Just out of curiosity, why did you call the other hotels when ABD guides will be the ones taking care of it?

You also stated that they also arranged the transfer *FROM * the hotel. Did you mean transfer *TO* the hotel from the airport? And if you did how much did it cost? We plan to use this type of transfer.

http://www.prague-airport-transfers...UclX9eWHi9T78fK71iiOTC8TXy1yLxSsUYU3Z8BLw_wcB


----------



## Marthasor

ivrier said:


> Thank you for the information! That was very helpful. Just out of curiosity, why did you call the other hotels when ABD guides will be the ones taking care of it?
> 
> You also stated that they also arranged the transfer *FROM * the hotel. Did you mean transfer *TO* the hotel from the airport? And if you did how much did it cost? We plan to use this type of transfer.
> 
> http://www.prague-airport-transfers...UclX9eWHi9T78fK71iiOTC8TXy1yLxSsUYU3Z8BLw_wcB



Yes!  I meant TO the hotel   We arranged the transfer through the hotel and it costs 1890 CZK which looks to be around $90. 

I called the Intercontinental to see if they had laundry service as I would like keep our packing fairly light.  They do have a laundry service!  I'm sure it will be expensive, but I'd rather do that than lug more stuff around than need be.

I called the Ritz Carlton Vienna to see if they could arrange a ground transfer to Budapest after the ABD ends.  They could do it, but we ended up hiring a private tour company to help with the Budapest part of our trip and they are going to pick us up instead.


----------



## Calfan

This is my last day at work before our flight to Prague (via Frankfurt) on Monday.  I am literally counting down the minutes until 5:00 p.m. PT when I can justify leaving for the day!


----------



## ivrier

Calfan said:


> This is my last day at work before our flight to Prague (via Frankfurt) on Monday.  I am literally counting down the minutes until 5:00 p.m. PT when I can justify leaving for the day!



I have 12 more days to go. I don't feeling like working anymore and all I want to do now is to spend a fabulous time with my wife and 2 daughters on our first ABD tour!!! My twin brother is on their BTB Ireland/Scotland ABD tour. 

I contacted the concierge and he requested that I send a formal email. I received another email from general information from Marriott and they received my request but cannot guarantee the room. Well, I guess we just to have to pray for the request. Whether we get it or not, we will get to enjoy this trip!!!


----------



## west&east

Adventure Guide Jennae is on Facebook and has been posting about this trip. She just posted a suggestion to see St Vitus Cathedral as it will be closed on Sunday for Mass. Of course we already knew that thanks to this thread lol! 

I messaged her about the hotel in Germany as I heard the outdoor pool will be closed during our stay. She called the Intercontinental and confirmed the outdoor pool will be closed but the indoor pool will be open. Very nice responsiveness! I am still bummed about that pool because the photos of it surrounded by the mountains look amazing.


----------



## sayhello

PixiePrincess310, is there a chance I could get you to post your report in a separate thread, so that it will be easier to link to, and for others to find?  Thanks!  If you want, I can move your post to a Thread for you.  Or you could start your own thread, and link to it here.  Thanks in advance!

Sayhello


----------



## PixiePrincess310

Sayhello,

If you can tell me how to do that or move it and then tell me where it is that would be great!

PixiePrincess310



sayhello said:


> PixiePrincess310, is there a chance I could get you to post your report in a separate thread, so that it will be easier to link to, and for others to find?  Thanks!  If you want, I can move your post to a Thread for you.  Or you could start your own thread, and link to it here.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sayhello


----------



## Calfan

We arrived in Prague today for the July 5 trip. Love love love Prague on our first impression!


----------



## sayhello

PixiePrincess310 said:


> Sayhello,
> 
> If you can tell me how to do that or move it and then tell me where it is that would be great!
> 
> PixiePrincess310


Done!  I moved your posts and the comments on it to a new thread.  Here's the link:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3297520

If you want anything else moved there, or any of the posts moved back to the Meets thread, just let me know!

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Yay!!  Happy travels!  Looking forward to your Reports!

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

It's ON!  

Just made arrangements for our 2nd ABD --WE'RE GOING TO PRAGUE, SALZBURG and VIENNA!!!!!

Sept 18 thru 26, 2015

wdwtheplacetobe and Alacrity


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> It's ON!
> 
> Just made arrangements for our 2nd ABD --WE'RE GOING TO PRAGUE, SALZBURG and VIENNA!!!!!
> 
> Sept 18 thru 26, 2015
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe and Alacrity


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post!

Sayhello


----------



## vimilbc

We're going on the Central Europe trip 7/3-7/11/15 - anyone else out there going then?


----------



## sayhello

vimilbc said:


> We're going on the Central Europe trip 7/3-7/11/15 - anyone else out there going then?


Congrats and Welcome to the DISBoards & the Adventures by Disney Forum!  I've added you to the Roll Call in the first post of this thread.  If you let me know the makeup of your traveling party, I'll update your entry.

Sayhello


----------



## vimilbc

Thanks!  Myself, DH, DS (13), DD(11)


----------



## sayhello

vimilbc said:


> Thanks!  Myself, DH, DS (13), DD(11)


Updated!  

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

vimilbc said:


> We're going on the Central Europe trip 7/3-7/11/15 - anyone else out there going then?



First ABD????


----------



## vimilbc

Yes - we are actually doing two of them back to back - England France and then the Central Europe - been following the trip reports from this past summer and have lots of tips from our niece who spent 3 months in Europe in 2013!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DisneyKevin said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Let the discussion, planning, plotting and waiting begin.
> 
> Roll Call:
> 
> Current:
> 
> 
> 
> Jul 3 - 11, 2015, vimilbc, DH, DS (13) & DD(11)
> Sep 4 - 12, 2015 - Sayhello
> Sep 18 -26, 2015 - wdwtheplacetobe & Alacrity
> 
> Previous:
> 
> 
> Jun 14 - 22, 2014
> - aggiemomx3 & 2 adult daughters
> - PixiePrincess310 (Allie) & husband (Bill)
> 
> Jun 21 - 29, 2014
> - RSM, wife, & son (11)
> - abbyjt & ?
> 
> Jul 5 - 13, 2014
> - Calfan, DH, DD (11) & DS (9)
> - west&east (Karen), DH, DD(15), DS(11), & MIL & FIL
> - hilarys (Hilary), DH, DS (11) & DD (9)
> - disneyphx, DH & DD (9)
> 
> Jul 12 -20, 2014
> - jcarlstrom (Jennifer), husband, son (11, turning 12 on the trip), son (9) & daughter (7)
> - Currahee, wife, daughter (17) & daughter (7)
> - Kim (chanibustie), DH Pradeep, DS Deven (8), DD Nora (7)
> - Marthasor, DH, DMIL & DS6 (almost 7)
> - ivrier, wife, daughter (8) & daughter (17)
> 
> Aug 2 - 10, 2014
> - tsgirl, husband & three daughters (who will be 16, 20, and 22)
> - *WDW*Groupie* & son (23 at time of trip)
> 
> Sep 13 - 21, 2014
> - Tozzie
> - n8tivecaligirl & ??
> - distravel & DH



DisneyKevin gave me the heads up on Orvieto and Giacomini....brought home a large vase and some other things...anybody bring home anything really special from this trip?


----------



## Alacrity

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> DisneyKevin gave me the heads up on Orvieto and Giacomini....brought home a large vase and some other things...anybody bring home anything really special from this trip?



Uh oh.  My honey bunny is shopping already!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

sayhello...it looks like you're going on the trip right before ours!!!!  Can't wait for your trip report!  Our DreamsUnlimited Gal says there are 25 going on our trip so far...


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> sayhello...it looks like you're going on the trip right before ours!!!!  Can't wait for your trip report!  Our DreamsUnlimited Gal says there are 25 going on our trip so far...


That's a great number for a trip!  

Sayhello


----------



## sayhello

Anyone planning on taking this trip (and even others!) might find this interesting:

20/20 is airing a special this Wednesday (3/18) for the 50th Anniversary of "The Sound of Music":

*The Untold Story of the Sound of Music*

Next Wednesday - Join us as Diane Sawyer and Julie Andrews travel to Austria to reveal the untold secrets of 'The Sound of Music.' 10/9c!





Sayhello


----------



## tanyajs

Hi
My family of five ( DH, DS-13, DD-11, and DS-6 ) is travelling with two other families of friends  - 13 of us in total - on the June 26 itinerary. 
This thread has been very helpful! This is the first ABD for all of us...although we are all seasoned WDW, DL and DCL travellers. Starting to get excited now!


----------



## sayhello

tanyajs said:


> Hi
> My family of five ( DH, DS-13, DD-11, and DS-6 ) is travelling with two other families of friends  - 13 of us in total - on the June 26 itinerary.
> This thread has been very helpful! This is the first ABD for all of us...although we are all seasoned WDW, DL and DCL travellers. Starting to get excited now!


Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!    And congrats on booking your first ABD!  Sounds like you have quite the large group.  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Are you booked on an exclusive departure?  I noticed that your trip is listed as waitlist only on the ABD site, and we've speculated before that this is for trips that have been arranged as "exclusive" departures.

Sayhello


----------



## tanyajs

sayhello said:


> Welcome to the DISBoards and the ABD Forum!    And congrats on booking your first ABD!  Sounds like you have quite the large group.  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.
> 
> Are you booked on an exclusive departure?  I noticed that your trip is listed as waitlist only on the ABD site, and we've speculated before that this is for trips that have been arranged as "exclusive" departures.
> 
> Sayhello



It's not an exclusive departure as far as I know. 
We are just three families that have cruised together in the past and decided to try something different. 
We did all book through the one travel agent .. But she did say other families were likely to be joining us.
Given the popularity of Europe in the summer.. I'm assuming it filled up quickly, and that's why the wait list? 
They did tell us there was a maximum of 40 people for any given departure.


----------



## sayhello

tanyajs said:


> It's not an exclusive departure as far as I know.
> We are just three families that have cruised together in the past and decided to try something different.
> We did all book through the one travel agent .. But she did say other families were likely to be joining us.
> Given the popularity of Europe in the summer.. I'm assuming it filled up quickly, and that's why the wait list?
> They did tell us there was a maximum of 40 people for any given departure.


Well, there goes that theory.    I guess your departure just must be full now.

Thanks!
Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

sayhello said:


> Anyone planning on taking this trip (and even others!) might find this interesting:
> 
> 20/20 is airing a special this Wednesday (3/18) for the 50th Anniversary of "The Sound of Music":
> 
> *The Untold Story of the Sound of Music*
> 
> Next Wednesday - Join us as Diane Sawyer and Julie Andrews travel to Austria to reveal the untold secrets of 'The Sound of Music.' 10/9c!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayhello


Thanks for the info!  Recording!


----------



## tufbuf

Hi all. We are in Prague right now and enjoying the city immensely. There are tons of things to see so I suggest two full pre days or even better, three. The ABD itinerary in Prague is extremely minimal, I can't imagine how one can appreciate all the sights on half a day. You can spend a half day on Charles Bridge alone. Anyway, it's a great way to see a bit of all these wonderful cities, I'm sure!


----------



## sayhello

tufbuf said:


> Hi all. We are in Prague right now and enjoying the city immensely. There are tons of things to see so I suggest two full pre days or even better, three. The ABD itinerary in Prague is extremely minimal, I can't imagine how one can appreciate all the sights on half a day. You can spend a half day on Charles Bridge alone. Anyway, it's a great way to see a bit of all these wonderful cities, I'm sure!


Cool!  I want to hear all about what you did there!  

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tufbuf said:


> Hi all. We are in Prague right now and enjoying the city immensely. There are tons of things to see so I suggest two full pre days or even better, three. The ABD itinerary in Prague is extremely minimal, I can't imagine how one can appreciate all the sights on half a day. You can spend a half day on Charles Bridge alone. Anyway, it's a great way to see a bit of all these wonderful cities, I'm sure!



Hi there!

We are getting to Prague the afternoon before ...so we have that eve, and the morning before everyone arrives.  Please let us know your FAVORITE extra thing that you did!!!


----------



## tufbuf

I located Marriott and it is near the Republiky area. It is about a 5- minute walk to Old Town Square where the astronomical clock is. I would go there definitely and view the parade of apostles on the hour. There are 4 statues next to the clock, two on each side - Death, the Turk, Vanity and Greed. They start moving and Death rings the bell as the two windows open where you see the apostles. The **** then crows which marks the hour. You can climb the tower as well to see a great view of the square. The following morning, you can go to the Jewish quarter since ABD does not cover that. All the synagogues are near each other as the Jewish were cloistered in that small area from about 500 years ago.

Your hotel is near the Powder Tower and Wenceslas Square. You can walk through those areas as well. Our guide did not recommend walking on Wenceslas Square at night as it is not a safe area. It is bustling with people though, so I leave that to your judgment. 

I guess ABD walks on Charles Bridge as well? It's also good to walk on your own if you wish and climb the towers on either side. The weather is crazy right now, rain, snow and hail, all in one day, we have to make plans around the weather. There is an excellent trip report in the Trip Report thread so you can look into that and decide what you want to do during your pre- days.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tufbuf said:


> I located Marriott and it is near the Republiky area. It is about a 5- minute walk to Old Town Square where the astronomical clock is. I would go there definitely and view the parade of apostles on the hour. There are 4 statues next to the clock, two on each side - Death, the Turk, Vanity and Greed. They start moving and Death rings the bell as the two windows open where you see the apostles. The **** then crows which marks the hour. You can climb the tower as well to see a great view of the square. The following morning, you can go to the Jewish quarter since ABD does not cover that. All the synagogues are near each other as the Jewish were cloistered in that small area from about 500 years ago.
> 
> Your hotel is near the Powder Tower and Wenceslas Square. You can walk through those areas as well. Our guide did not recommend walking on Wenceslas Square at night as it is not a safe area. It is bustling with people though, so I leave that to your judgment.
> 
> I guess ABD walks on Charles Bridge as well? It's also good to walk on your own if you wish and climb the towers on either side. The weather is crazy right now, rain, snow and hail, all in one day, we have to make plans around the weather. There is an excellent trip report in the Trip Report thread so you can look into that and decide what you want to do during your pre- days.



Excellent answer!  I have looked at several of these things, also the Prague Zoo.  Printed your suggestions to take with us!  Thanks Much!


----------



## tufbuf

Cool. Noticed I got censored. I meant to say a bird crows, just like a giant cuckoo clock. Anyway, from the Marriott you can go through the Powder Tower which leads you to the festive Old Town Square. Right now they have the Easter Market so it's a busy place... In 30 degree weather! Yay!!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

A couple of my favorite things to do in Prague (not on ABD's itinerary) were touring the Jewish quarter including seeing the lovely Spanish Synagogue and powerful Pinkas Synagogue.  Also walking around enjoying the art nouveau architecture and stepping into the Mucha museum.  It's small and doesn't take a lot of time, but the art is really cool instantly likable.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tufbuf said:


> Cool. Noticed I got censored. I meant to say a bird crows, just like a giant cuckoo clock. Anyway, from the Marriott you can go through the Powder Tower which leads you to the festive Old Town Square. Right now they have the Easter Market so it's a busy place... In 30 degree weather! Yay!!!!



I think the word you wanted was ROOSTER...and that's why you got censored...you are technically correct, but it means something vulgar in the US.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Since it's soon the 500th Anniversary of Lutheranism (2017), I am wondering about Lutheran Churches that might be visited in Salzburg...Anyone have any scoop on that?  We saw a lot of gorgeous Catholic Churches in Italy 2 years ago on ABD.


----------



## SingingMom

Finally made our decision and booked the June 19 tour!!!!  We will celebrate DD21 college graduation and acceptance into the DCP!!  We are arriving two days prior. Now I need to plan our pre tour days in Prague!  That is what DH is looking forward to.  DD and I can't wait for the Sound of Music tour and the Vienna Zoo!

Any Prague pre day suggestions, let me know!!


----------



## Calfan

SingingMom said:


> Finally made our decision and booked the June 19 tour!!!!  We will celebrate DD21 college graduation and acceptance into the DCP!!  We are arriving two days prior. Now I need to plan our pre tour days in Prague!  That is what DH is looking forward to.  DD and I can't wait for the Sound of Music tour and the Vienna Zoo!
> 
> Any Prague pre day suggestions, let me know!!



We spent four days in Prague before this ABD last summer and just loved it. We are already planning to go back, most likely in conjunction with a European Christmas markets river cruise.  I did a pretty detailed trip report that included our pre-days in Prague if you want to take a look to get ideas of things to do. It is linked in the trip report sticky. I can post a link if you have any trouble finding it.


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Finally made our decision and booked the June 19 tour!!!!  We will celebrate DD21 college graduation and acceptance into the DCP!!  We are arriving two days prior. Now I need to plan our pre tour days in Prague!  That is what DH is looking forward to.  DD and I can't wait for the Sound of Music tour and the Vienna Zoo!
> 
> Any Prague pre day suggestions, let me know!!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call!

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Calfan----A European Christmas Markets Cruise sounds interesting....I read someone's trip report about a month ago I think.  The Falconry demonstration pics were amazing! There are so many things to be excited about on this trip!


----------



## SingingMom

Calfan said:


> We spent four days in Prague before this ABD last summer and just loved it. We are already planning to go back, most likely in conjunction with a European Christmas markets river cruise.  I did a pretty detailed trip report that included our pre-days in Prague if you want to take a look to get ideas of things to do. It is linked in the trip report sticky. I can post a link if you have any trouble finding it.




Thanks Calfan!!  I will do that!  I tend not to read trip reports as a general rule, since I like to be surprised!  Lol. But I will take all the advice I can find on pre trip suggestions!


----------



## Calfan

SingingMom said:


> Thanks Calfan!!  I will do that!  I tend not to read trip reports as a general rule, since I like to be surprised!  Lol. But I will take all the advice I can find on pre trip suggestions!



Looks like the trip report is back on the front page of the ABD forum because someone posted yesterday.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I think the word you wanted was ROOSTER...and that's why you got censored...you are technically correct, but it means something vulgar in the US.



Anyone who's been on Adult Viva Italia knows that there is a running joke about Chianti and Black "Roosters"...just to explain...LOL


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Calfan said:


> We spent four days in Prague before this ABD last summer and just loved it. We are already planning to go back, most likely in conjunction with a European Christmas markets river cruise.  I did a pretty detailed trip report that included our pre-days in Prague if you want to take a look to get ideas of things to do. It is linked in the trip report sticky. I can post a link if you have any trouble finding it.



Read briefly thru your trip reports. And a European Christmas Markets River Cruise sounds wonderful.  You can take pics INSIDE the Jewish Synagogues????  They rival the Catholic Churches that we got to see in Italy!   How far is it from the Mariott?  Easy to get to???  The info that you gave in your PRE-trip paragraph was very helpful. ex. The Germany ABD will need to be done at a later date and our tour does Austria!  

Silly question...you mentioned 700 steps in the Ice Cave...are they all on the incline of that picture thru the tunnel?  Or steeper?   That is the one day that is kind of scary.  Recently diagnosed with osteoarthritis...I am training for this trip this summer!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Calfan

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Read briefly thru your trip reports. And a European Christmas Markets River Cruise sounds wonderful.  You can take pics INSIDE the Jewish Synagogues????  They rival the Catholic Churches that we got to see in Italy!   How far is it from the Mariott?  Easy to get to???  The info that you gave in your PRE-trip paragraph was very helpful. ex. The Germany ABD will need to be done at a later date and our tour does Austria!
> 
> Silly question...you mentioned 700 steps in the Ice Cave...are they all on the incline of that picture thru the tunnel?  Or steeper?   That is the one day that is kind of scary.  Recently diagnosed with osteoarthritis...I am training for this trip this summer!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Glad the trip report was helpful.  Photographs are technically not allowed inside the Spanish Synagogue, which is the Moorish one with all of the gold leaf mosaics that is just stunning.  I generally do try to follow those type of rules, but there were so many people taking pictures, that I decided I wouldn't be the only one to follow the rules and end up with no pictures of that gorgeous synagogue.  I think photos were forbidden at some of the other synagogues in the Jewish Quarter too.  

In the ice cave, I don't recall the steps getting any steeper than as shown in the picture of the tunnel.  And the guide keeps stopping the group to point things out or give some background, so you are definitely not doing all 700 of the steps all at once.  Training is probably a good idea, but I really don't think the hike up to the cave or the steps inside should be problematic for anyone in decent shape.  It is well worth the effort!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Calfan said:


> Glad the trip report was helpful.  Photographs are technically not allowed inside the Spanish Synagogue, which is the Moorish one with all of the gold leaf mosaics that is just stunning.  I generally do try to follow those type of rules, but there were so many people taking pictures, that I decided I wouldn't be the only one to follow the rules and end up with no pictures of that gorgeous synagogue.  I think photos were forbidden at some of the other synagogues in the Jewish Quarter too.
> 
> In the ice cave, I don't recall the steps getting any steeper than as shown in the picture of the tunnel.  And the guide keeps stopping the group to point things out or give some background, so you are definitely not doing all 700 of the steps all at once.  Training is probably a good idea, but I really don't think the hike up to the cave or the steps inside should be problematic for anyone in decent shape.  It is well worth the effort!



Thanks much for the description of the steps...(and the pics) I think the other trip report I read said 1400 steps, and he/she did NOT like the Ice Cave at all, so I was concerned.

OT---Please tell me more about the Christmas Markets River Cruise...Are you going in 2015?


----------



## Calfan

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks much for the description of the steps...(and the pics) I think the other trip report I read said 1400 steps, and he/she did NOT like the Ice Cave at all, so I was concerned.
> 
> OT---Please tell me more about the Christmas Markets River Cruise...Are you going in 2015?



It is 700 steps up and 700 steps down, so 1,400 is correct for a total. I don't see how anyone wouldn't like the ice caves. I thought they were so cool. Be sure to bring gloves and a warm fleece or other jacket. It does get cold, which is why maybe some don't care for it I suppose. 

We are actually thinking about the Christmas Markets river cruise for 2017, so just starting to research. Quite a few companies offer them. So far I have looked at Tauck, Uniworld and AMA Waterways. A key for us will be trying to match up dates to the beginning of our kids' Christmas break so they don't have to miss school. The cruises are offered on the Rhein or Danube for the most part. The front runner for us right now is an AMA Waterways Danube holiday markets cruise that starts with 2 days in Prague and ends in Budapest.  If ABD is actually releasing river cruises this coming Tues., I'll be very interested in whether they are offering anything for the European holiday markets.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Calfan - yeah I'm super interested in the possible notion of an ABD river cruises as well (either Summer or Christmas).  It seems like a Prague to Budapest cruise (which I would imagine is the most popular with other companies) would cannibalize it's Prague, Salzburg, & Vienna ABD.  I don't know.  Would they offer both?


----------



## Calfan

Cousin Orville said:


> Calfan - yeah I'm super interested in the possible notion of an ABD river cruises as well (either Summer or Christmas).  It seems like a Prague to Budapest cruise (which I would imagine is the most popular with other companies) would cannibalize it's Prague, Salzburg, & Vienna ABD.  I don't know.  Would they offer both?



Good question. Maybe they wouldn't offer such a cruise in the summer, but in December for the Christmas markets, it wouldn't necessarily pull people away from the Central Europe ABD. They could actually be complementary. It is the Central Europe trip that introduced us to Prague such that we'd like to go back.


----------



## Jitzy

My husband and I are in Prague now.  Unfortunately, we have to leave tomorrow. The city is wonderful!  

We signed up for three tours with Prague Naked Tours.  Sounds funny, but these guys were awesome!  We didn't go in a lot of places, but we learned so much from them.  They are students at the University here and you can tell they really know their stuff AND love the city.  We took three tours, the early morning tour, the naziism and communism tour and the Prague castle at night tour.  The castle tour does not go into the castle, but around it.  Our guide, Stefan, is studying this history at university.  Imogen gave us the first two tours, she's an American who came here to study and has stayed!  We walked halfway across the Charles bridge where she told us about the statues, around the Jewish quarter, learned about the successful assassination of a nazi officer, climbed a really steep hill, rode trams and subways, learned about the clock etc....

As you can tell, we really liked these guys.  

Hope everyone coming here has as good a time as we are having.  We've done other stuff, like Kutna Hora and Karlstejn castle and generally just walked around town.  Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Monica Mousley

Just wondering if anyone is doing this adventure on September 4th adults only?  Really looking forward to this adventure,  it will be DH and my 23 anniversary also.


----------



## SingingMom

Jitzy said:


> My husband and I are in Prague now.  Unfortunately, we have to leave tomorrow. The city is wonderful!
> 
> We signed up for three tours with Prague Naked Tours.  Sounds funny, but these guys were awesome!  We didn't go in a lot of places, but we learned so much from them.  They are students at the University here and you can tell they really know their stuff AND love the city.  We took three tours, the early morning tour, the naziism and communism tour and the Prague castle at night tour.  The castle tour does not go into the castle, but around it.  Our guide, Stefan, is studying this history at university.  Imogen gave us the first two tours, she's an American who came here to study and has stayed!  We walked halfway across the Charles bridge where she told us about the statues, around the Jewish quarter, learned about the successful assassination of a nazi officer, climbed a really steep hill, rode trams and subways, learned about the clock etc....
> 
> As you can tell, we really liked these guys.
> 
> Hope everyone coming here has as good a time as we are having.  We've done other stuff, like Kutna Hora and Karlstejn castle and generally just walked around town.  Any questions, let me know.



Sounds great!


----------



## sayhello

Monica Mousley said:


> Just wondering if anyone is doing this adventure on September 4th adults only?  Really looking forward to this adventure,  it will be DH and my 23 anniversary also.


I was going to be on this trip, but I ended up postpoining the trip, and now I've switched to the Danube cruise in 2016.  It looks like a fabulous itinerary, and a great way to celebrate an anniversary!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.

Sayhello


----------



## hacknsuit

sayhello said:


> I was going to be on this trip, but I ended up postpoining the trip, and now I've switched to the Danube cruise in 2016.  It looks like a fabulous itinerary, and a great way to celebrate an anniversary!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this thread.
> 
> Sayhello



Wife and I will be on this trip...for our 10th wedding anniversary...our second ABD!  Can't wait!


----------



## sayhello

hacknsuit said:


> Wife and I will be on this trip...for our 10th wedding anniversary...our second ABD!  Can't wait!


Congrats on the trip and the Anniversary!  I've added you to the Roll Call.

Maybe a really large party canceled.    I really do thing they should just fess up and tell you the actual reason.

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Anybody else going on Sept 18 thru 26???  We are getting excited.  The Summer will fly by.


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

Looking to book this tour for one of the adult only itineraries for 2016


----------



## smile750

Hi everyone!  My name is Jen and I'll be traveling on the Sept. 18 trip with my Dad (Ira) and my sister (Melissa).  This will be our first ABD and we are all very excited!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Jen and I'll be traveling on the Sept. 18 trip with my Dad (Ira) and my sister (Melissa).  This will be our first ABD and we are all very excited!




Yay! We're going on that trip....too!    Meet you in Prague!    This will be our second ABD....We did Italy in 2013.


----------



## sayhello

smile750 said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Jen and I'll be traveling on the Sept. 18 trip with my Dad (Ira) and my sister (Melissa).  This will be our first ABD and we are all very excited!


Congrats on booking your first ABD!  I've added you to the Roll Call on the first post of this Thread!

Sayhello


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

I'm officially doing this trip on the Sept 16, 2016 departure!


----------



## sayhello

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> I'm officially doing this trip on the Sept 16, 2016 departure!


Congrats!  I've added you to the Roll Call!

Sayhello


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

My mom and I are booked for the Sept 16, 2016 departure


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

We are tacking on DLP beforehand since we're so close.  We get to Prague the day before and have a Beer Spa booked.  Should be a unique experience!


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We are tacking on DLP beforehand since we're so close.  We get to Prague the day before and have a Beer Spa booked.  Should be a unique experience!



We are arriving the day before our scheduled trip too. I want to explore the city and get myself oriented. I found this helped a ton in Hollywood


----------



## smile750

We are arriving the day before as well - I think we'll be hiring a private guide to take us to all the places we won't see with ABD.  My sister and I go with my Dad for a father/daughter trip every 2 years.  2 years ago we toured Italy on a Queenslander tour (excellent trip - they limit group to 16).  We only had 8 on ours!  2 other couples and a woman whose husband doesn't fly .  It was awesome!  2 years before that we did England and France on our own - we rented apartments through VRBO and I just hired local guides in various locations.

The beer spa sounds cool!  Maybe if I was with my husband I'd consider   With Dad..... uh ... no


----------



## SingingMom

We have two nights in Prague before the tour starts. We leave Tuesday!!


----------



## tanyajs

SingingMom said:


> We have two nights in Prague before the tour starts. We leave Tuesday!!


SingingMom we are on the trip right after you. We leave two weeks from yesterday! Any feedback on current conditions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> We are arriving the day before as well - I think we'll be hiring a private guide to take us to all the places we won't see with ABD.  My sister and I go with my Dad for a father/daughter trip every 2 years.  2 years ago we toured Italy on a Queenslander tour (excellent trip - they limit group to 16).  We only had 8 on ours!  2 other couples and a woman whose husband doesn't fly .  It was awesome!  2 years before that we did England and France on our own - we rented apartments through VRBO and I just hired local guides in various locations.
> 
> The beer spa sounds cool!  Maybe if I was with my husband I'd consider   With Dad..... uh ... no



Our first ABD was May 2013 Signature Viva Italy.  It was Adults Only and the first of the year.  We had 12.  Dusty and Marco B were our Guides and it was Fantastico!  

I thought my DH would like the Beer Spa since you take a bath in beer ingredients..while drinking beer from a tap.

It's near our Hotel.  We found it while looking on a Travel Site for Prague.


----------



## SingingMom

Just wanted to pop in to say this was a WONDERFUL trip!  Mix of weather, but otherwise fantastic!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say this was a WONDERFUL trip!  Mix of weather, but otherwise fantastic!


Sept 18 is coming faster and faster!!!!  Are you ready @smile750 ?


----------



## smile750

Ready @wdwtheplacetobe !

I've been out and about and offline for a bit!  Hit Disney World for a week (8/14-8/21) then out the next day for a week in the sun down in the Outer Banks - Corolla, NC!  Just got in a few hours ago and will head to work for a couple of weeks then "here we go!!!!"

Jen


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> Ready @wdwtheplacetobe !
> 
> I've been out and about and offline for a bit!  Hit Disney World for a week (8/14-8/21) then out the next day for a week in the sun down in the Outer Banks - Corolla, NC!  Just got in a few hours ago and will head to work for a couple of weeks then "here we go!!!!"
> 
> Jen


We're almost doing the Single Digit Dance.  Did you see the Hotel Changes???  Hotel Edelweiss in Berchtesgaden and the Ritz-Carlton in Vienna.  The Ritz is closer to the stuff we want to do while exploring Vienna.  Schmetterling Haus!


----------



## Calfan

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We're almost doing the Single Digit Dance.  Did you see the Hotel Changes???  Hotel Edelweiss in Berchtesgaden and the Ritz-Carlton in Vienna.  The Ritz is closer to the stuff we want to do while exploring Vienna.  Schmetterling Haus!



The Ritz in Vienna isn't a new hotel for this trip.  We stayed there last year on this ABD.  Not sure about the change to the Hotel Edelweiss in Berchtesgaden.  I know the Intercontinental became a Kempinski, so maybe that is the reason for the change.  The Intercontinental was fabulous.  Definitely my favorite hotel of the trip.  Looking at the pictures of the Edelweiss, I'd give the Intercontinental/Kempinski the nod, but I'll be curious to hear what you think of the Edelweiss.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Not a new hotel for this trip...but a change for us.  After I read SingingMom's review... I was bummed that we weren't at the Ritz.  The change came this afternoon!  Both the
Kempinski Hotels are gone!  It will be fine.  It's ABD.  Wonder who our Guides will be?


----------



## Woodview

Hello All,

   The Kempinski  Hotels  more than   priced themselves  out of ABD 's  price range .

 NOW Take a look at   The Ritz Carlton  in Vienna    .... First Class   ....nothing to fear.

 Hotel Edelweiss           what a fantastic hotel   ...

 To View  both     Go to Google Earth      and go to Vienna  &  Berchtesgaden    & put in both Hotels.

   P.S.    DO NOT FORGET  YOUR SWIM GEAR   For BOTH HOTELS    

 Most Hotels , in Europe , are of a higher standard  than  a lot of USA hotels   .


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Not a new hotel for this trip...but a change for us.  After I read SingingMom's review... I was bummed that we weren't at the Ritz.  The change came this afternoon!  Both the
> Kempinski Hotels are gone!  It will be fine.  It's ABD.  Wonder who our Guides will be?



So happy you will be at The Ritz-Carlton!  If you like French toast, DD raved about it. ;-). I hope you get one of the large rooms. We were in heaven! 

As for the Kempinski in Berchtesgaden, maybe they were booked. Our poor guides had to leave the last night there because they overbooked. Looked like another large party had arrived. 

Just back from settling DD in for her internship at WDW.  Talk about HOT! Wow!!


----------



## sayhello

SingingMom said:


> Just back from settling DD in for her internship at WDW.  Talk about HOT! Wow!!


Where is DD going to be working during her internship?  

Sayhello


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> So happy you will be at The Ritz-Carlton!  If you like French toast, DD raved about it. ;-). I hope you get one of the large rooms. We were in heaven!
> 
> As for the Kempinski in Berchtesgaden, maybe they were booked. Our poor guides had to leave the last night there because they overbooked. Looked like another large party had arrived.
> 
> Just back from settling DD in for her internship at WDW.  Talk about HOT! Wow!!


Internship or College Program? Either is exciting! But....yes...August is Hot!   I grew up in Texas...same weather!   Hope she has a Magical time!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Woodview said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The Kempinski  Hotels  more than   priced themselves  out of ABD 's  price range .
> 
> NOW Take a look at   The Ritz Carlton  in Vienna    .... First Class   ....nothing to fear.
> 
> Hotel Edelweiss           what a fantastic hotel   ...
> 
> To View  both     Go to Google Earth      and go to Vienna  &  Berchtesgaden    & put in both Hotels.
> 
> P.S.    DO NOT FORGET  YOUR SWIM GEAR   For BOTH HOTELS
> 
> Most Hotels , in Europe , are of a higher standard  than  a lot of USA hotels   .



Not concerned in the least!   Just had to redo itinerary for suitcases and ER contacts.  Swimsuits are packed.  Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Internship or College Program? Either is exciting! But....yes...August is Hot!   I grew up in Texas...same weather!   Hope she has a Magical time!



DCP, but she already graduated college this past May, so she's hoping to be hired & stay after the program! 

FYI - bring those bathing suits, but you most likely won't have time to swim!  There is too much to see, do, eat,  & drink!


----------



## SingingMom

sayhello said:


> Where is DD going to be working during her internship?
> 
> Sayhello



She's in MK Fantasyland!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> DCP, but she already graduated college this past May, so she's hoping to be hired & stay after the program!
> 
> FYI - bring those bathing suits, but you most likely won't have time to swim!  There is too much to see, do, eat,  & drink!


The only time we had swimsuits on last time was the huge hot tub at the Spa in Tuscany....but they're packed anyway.


----------



## Woodview

There is  always   " Time for a swim "   ....... provided    the pool   is  open   ( opening times are posted at reception )

 A 10 min  swim   would  do you good .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Woodview said:


> There is  always   " Time for a swim "   ....... provided    the pool   is  open   ( opening times are posted at reception )
> 
> A 10 min  swim   would  do you good .


We will keep you in mind on our Adventure!


----------



## smile750

I looked up the Hotel Edelweiss - looks beautiful! Spa sounds wonderful too.  I know who won't be a guide - Jennae - she just finished up in Prague.  Met her at an ABD event in White Plains NY when they announced the River Cruises (I'm a Disney authorized agent  ) last May.  I asked her if we would have time to go to Eagles Nest as it sounds like a great trip - she said, "Jennae - Adventures by Disney - There is a strong chance that your Guides can make time for anyone who would like to go before our Salzburg day "

By the way, I asked ABD last week how many are on the trip and there are 29 - 

Jen


----------



## SingingMom

smile750 said:


> I looked up the Hotel Edelweiss - looks beautiful! Spa sounds wonderful too.  I know who won't be a guide - Jennae - she just finished up in Prague.  Met her at an ABD event in White Plains NY when they announced the River Cruises (I'm a Disney authorized agent  ) last May.  I asked her if we would have time to go to Eagles Nest as it sounds like a great trip - she said, "Jennae - Adventures by Disney - There is a strong chance that your Guides can make time for anyone who would like to go before our Salzburg day "
> 
> By the way, I asked ABD last week how many are on the trip and there are 29 -
> 
> Jen



Only 29?  That will be great!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> I looked up the Hotel Edelweiss - looks beautiful! Spa sounds wonderful too.  I know who won't be a guide - Jennae - she just finished up in Prague.  Met her at an ABD event in White Plains NY when they announced the River Cruises (I'm a Disney authorized agent  ) last May.  I asked her if we would have time to go to Eagles Nest as it sounds like a great trip - she said, "Jennae - Adventures by Disney - There is a strong chance that your Guides can make time for anyone who would like to go before our Salzburg day "
> 
> By the way, I asked ABD last week how many are on the trip and there are 29 -
> 
> Jen


Right when we got the notification from ABD...I looked up both hotels.   They both look nice.

Too bad....I heard/read a lot about how fantastic Jennae is!   I knew about the 29.  See you real soon!   We will be there Thursday afternoon!


----------



## smile750

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Right when we got the notification from ABD...I looked up both hotels.   They both look nice.
> 
> Too bad....I heard/read a lot about how fantastic Jennae is!   I knew about the 29.  See you real soon!   We will be there Thursday afternoon!



I see she's been in central Europe on the this tour frequently this past summer - maybe they'll switch and we will see her - you never know!


----------



## smile750

SingingMom said:


> Only 29?  That will be great!



Seems to be a great size!  I think too because there are no children.....


----------



## smile750

I saw someone said we should bring gloves - will it be chilly somewhere?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> I saw someone said we should bring gloves - will it be chilly somewhere?



In the Ice Cave....railings on stairs are metal.  It's 30 degrees...several people have told me to pack gloves.


----------



## smile750

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> In the Ice Cave....railings on stairs are metal.  It's 30 degrees...several people have told me to pack gloves.


Ohhh!  Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## SingingMom

smile750 said:


> I saw someone said we should bring gloves - will it be chilly somewhere?


Definitely bring the gloves!!!  A fleece too.  Layers are best for the ice cave excursion!


----------



## smile750

SingingMom said:


> Definitely bring the gloves!!!  A fleece too.  Layers are best for the ice cave excursion!


Thanks SingingMom!  I am definitely packing layers.  I see that it will be hottest and wet in Austria, and slightly cooler in Germany and Czech Republic.  I'm gonna do a mix of shorts, capri's and pants with short sleeves and some long sleeved tops/fleece and a raincoat for weather.  What do you think?


----------



## SingingMom

smile750 said:


> Thanks SingingMom!  I am definitely packing layers.  I see that it will be hottest and wet in Austria, and slightly cooler in Germany and Czech Republic.  I'm gonna do a mix of shorts, capri's and pants with short sleeves and some long sleeved tops/fleece and a raincoat for weather.  What do you think?


 
We were warm/hot in Austria in June, but chilly in Prague & Germany.  I think you will be fine with the mixture you are planning.  I think a raincoat, slicker,hooded windbreaker is much better than an umbrella.  It's so hard to walk in a group with an umbrella. Of course, I'm pretty short, so I run into people if I carry an umbrella.  lol


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> We were warm/hot in Austria in June, but chilly in Prague & Germany.  I think you will be fine with the mixture you are planning.  I think a raincoat, slicker,hooded windbreaker is much better than an umbrella.  It's so hard to walk in a group with an umbrella. Of course, I'm pretty short, so I run into people if I carry an umbrella.  lol


I had an umbrella in Venice and it was so windy....it almost flew out of my hand....so I gave up on it....better with raincoat!   Flying to Prague tomorrow!


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I had an umbrella in Venice and it was so windy....it almost flew out of my hand....so I gave up on it....better with raincoat!   Flying to Prague tomorrow!


Have a great trip!!

Sayhello


----------



## smile750

Just back last night from Central Europe trip!  AMAZING in every way - great guides, great group of people, awesome adventures!!!!!!  I learned that no matter how much research I did, my preferences and experience can be different than others (and they were) and I'm so glad I participated in everything!!!!  Ask me any questions - I'd love to share.  BTW, we arrived in Prague 2 nights before the trip began and we were so happy and grateful to have signed up for 3 walking tours with the Naked Tour Guide (don't take my word for it - see reviews here on trip advisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...iews-The_Naked_Tour_Guide-Prague_Bohemia.html )  Inexpensive, best tour of a city (we did Prague Castle night tour, Explore Prague, and Communism and Nazism tours) I've ever done - easy to understand and wonderful stories.  Disney doesn't have the time to provide the depth of information given on the these tours so it was a wonderful start to a magnificent trip!  If you can do it - GO EARLY and take 2 days to explore Prague and really get a feel for the history of this city.  

Jen


----------



## carpenta

Glad to hear you had such a wonderful time. Yes Prague is a wonderful city and feel ABD does not spend enough time in the city. We stayed three days after our trip (a river boat cruise) and LOVED it. All our guides were so professional and left us with great knowledge and a profound love for the Czech peoples.


----------



## sayhello

smile750 said:


> Just back last night from Central Europe trip!  AMAZING in every way - great guides, great group of people, awesome adventures!!!!!!  I learned that no matter how much research I did, my preferences and experience can be different than others (and they were) and I'm so glad I participated in everything!!!!  Ask me any questions - I'd love to share.  BTW, we arrived in Prague 2 nights before the trip began and we were so happy and grateful to have signed up for 3 walking tours with the Naked Tour Guide (don't take my word for it - see reviews here on trip advisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...iews-The_Naked_Tour_Guide-Prague_Bohemia.html )  Inexpensive, best tour of a city (we did Prague Castle night tour, Explore Prague, and Communism and Nazism tours) I've ever done - easy to understand and wonderful stories.  Disney doesn't have the time to provide the depth of information given on the these tours so it was a wonderful start to a magnificent trip!  If you can do it - GO EARLY and take 2 days to explore Prague and really get a feel for the history of this city.
> 
> Jen


Glad you enjoyed yourselves!  Everyone does say you need more time in Prague than ABD spends there.  Thanks for the info on the tours.  

Who were your Guides?

Sayhello


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

smile750 said:


> Just back last night from Central Europe trip!  AMAZING in every way - great guides, great group of people, awesome adventures!!!!!!  I learned that no matter how much research I did, my preferences and experience can be different than others (and they were) and I'm so glad I participated in everything!!!!  Ask me any questions - I'd love to share.  BTW, we arrived in Prague 2 nights before the trip began and we were so happy and grateful to have signed up for 3 walking tours with the Naked Tour Guide (don't take my word for it - see reviews here on trip advisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...iews-The_Naked_Tour_Guide-Prague_Bohemia.html )  Inexpensive, best tour of a city (we did Prague Castle night tour, Explore Prague, and Communism and Nazism tours) I've ever done - easy to understand and wonderful stories.  Disney doesn't have the time to provide the depth of information given on the these tours so it was a wonderful start to a magnificent trip!  If you can do it - GO EARLY and take 2 days to explore Prague and really get a feel for the history of this city.
> 
> Jen



We are on this trip next year (exact same trip at end of September). We will be arriving early in the morning the day before the trip starts so we will have almost 2 days to ourselves before we have to meet for the welcome dinner. We won't have time to do 3 tours but are there ones you would recommend more than the others? Or better yet, if you only had basically 1.5 days, which would you do?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> We are on this trip next year (exact same trip at end of September). We will be arriving early in the morning the day before the trip starts so we will have almost 2 days to ourselves before we have to meet for the welcome dinner. We won't have time to do 3 tours but are there ones you would recommend more than the others? Or better yet, if you only had basically 1.5 days, which would you do?


Who is going on the trip?  We had a great unique experience at the Beer Spa Bernard.


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Who is going on the trip?  We had a great unique experience at the Beer Spa Bernard.



It's my mom and I. My mom will be 66 and I'll be 39. Neither of us are drinkers. I have medical reasons for not drinking and she's never been one for alcohol. We're more interested in the history of the place and such. I've wanted to visit Prague for years so want to see the city as much as possible.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> It's my mom and I. My mom will be 66 and I'll be 39. Neither of us are drinkers. I have medical reasons for not drinking and she's never been one for alcohol. We're more interested in the history of the place and such. I've wanted to visit Prague for years so want to see the city as much as possible.


Prague was my favorite city of the three.  Go on one of the "extra" tours...walk to the square...get the jet-lag solved.  Be sure to get a Trdelnik or two!  (I can't drink, either...but it was still fun!)


----------



## SingingMom

Glad you enjoyed the trip!!  :-


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> Glad you enjoyed the trip!!  :-


Took your advice ....first night in Prague...Hotel U...view and food were spectacular!   Also remembered the French Toast at the Ritz...but on the last morning...found Fried Apple Rings were even better!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> Glad you enjoyed the trip!!  :-


On Ice Cave day I only made it as far as Oedl Haus (about 3/4 up the Mountain).  Gave my gloves to another Adventurer and stayed to bond with a few others.  Best Hot Chocolate Ever!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> Just back last night from Central Europe trip!  AMAZING in every way - great guides, great group of people, awesome adventures!!!!!!  I learned that no matter how much research I did, my preferences and experience can be different than others (and they were) and I'm so glad I participated in everything!!!!  Ask me any questions - I'd love to share.  BTW, we arrived in Prague 2 nights before the trip began and we were so happy and grateful to have signed up for 3 walking tours with the Naked Tour Guide (don't take my word for it - see reviews here on trip advisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...iews-The_Naked_Tour_Guide-Prague_Bohemia.html )  Inexpensive, best tour of a city (we did Prague Castle night tour, Explore Prague, and Communism and Nazism tours) I've ever done - easy to understand and wonderful stories.  Disney doesn't have the time to provide the depth of information given on the these tours so it was a wonderful start to a magnificent trip!  If you can do it - GO EARLY and take 2 days to explore Prague and really get a feel for the history of this city.
> 
> Jen


Jen...Have you been able to access ABD Pics yet???  I seem to remember it taking some time last time!  Hello to Ira and Melissa!  Glad to see that ya'll made it home safely!

Mel


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> On Ice Cave day I only made it as far as Oedl Haus (about 3/4 up the Mountain).  Gave my gloves to another Adventurer and stayed to bond with a few others.  Best Hot Chocolate Ever!



I'm glad to see I wasn't the only wimp.  LOLOL


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Took your advice ....first night in Prague...Hotel U...view and food were spectacular!   Also remembered the French Toast at the Ritz...but on the last morning...found Fried Apple Rings were even better!




Did you have the grilled lobster tail at Hotel U?!  I wish I could go back again!!!  what a trip!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> Did you have the grilled lobster tail at Hotel U?!  I wish I could go back again!!!  what a trip!



Yes.


----------



## smile750

sayhello said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourselves!  Everyone does say you need more time in Prague than ABD spends there.  Thanks for the info on the tours.
> 
> Who were your Guides?
> 
> Sayhello



We had Natalia (from California) and Stephanie (from Germany).  They were both so wonderful!!!


----------



## smile750

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> We are on this trip next year (exact same trip at end of September). We will be arriving early in the morning the day before the trip starts so we will have almost 2 days to ourselves before we have to meet for the welcome dinner. We won't have time to do 3 tours but are there ones you would recommend more than the others? Or better yet, if you only had basically 1.5 days, which would you do?



So 2 of the tours were 3 hours (Explore Prague and the Communism/Nazism) and the night castle one was an hour and a 1/2.  I would do the Explore Prague tour - it's at 11 am.  You can then do the castle evening tour (that was at 8 pm).  We did night castle tour the first night, Explore Prague the next morning, then the Communism tour (also 11 am) the morning the ABD started.  I think you could do Castle tour and Explore tour.  With ABD you will go inside the castle.  The walking tour gave us outside history about buildings, time, and area.  You won't get the depth on ABD - it's more about inside.


----------



## smile750

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Jen...Have you been able to access ABD Pics yet???  I seem to remember it taking some time last time!  Hello to Ira and Melissa!  Glad to see that ya'll made it home safely!
> 
> Mel


 Hi Melanie!!!
I haven't even tried yet!  Of course I came home to slight chaos!  My son's throat was sore so I brought him to the doctor - strep throat. Had to stay out of school Monday (luckily they have a sick day care at our local hospital - we call it the medical spa   )  Battery dead in car (replaced it Monday).  Kids begging to adopt new kitties (we got 2). Oh yeah - and back at work and I'm exhausted!!!  How's the nose?


----------



## smile750

SingingMom said:


> I'm glad to see I wasn't the only wimp.  LOLOL



I must admit I didn't think it would be as strenuous as they kept warning us about (the guides told us 700 steps - Ummm it was 1200!!!!).  All my layers were peeled by the time I made it to the mouth of the cave - there was so much steam coming off of me (and everyone else) it looked like we took a dip in the hot springs.  I did feel as if I accomplished something though - and no guilt for stuffing my face for lunch after


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

SingingMom said:


> I'm glad to see I wasn't the only wimp.  LOLOL


 I had trained for the Ice Cave all Summer....what got me is being terrified of heights....and watching my feet instead of looking up.   Liitle did I know....the tripping was being saved for the Salt Mine!   Those slides were fun until then!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> Hi Melanie!!!
> I haven't even tried yet!  Of course I came home to slight chaos!  My son's throat was sore so I brought him to the doctor - strep throat. Had to stay out of school Monday (luckily they have a sick day care at our local hospital - we call it the medical spa   )  Battery dead in car (replaced it Monday).  Kids begging to adopt new kitties (we got 2). Oh yeah - and back at work and I'm exhausted!!!  How's the nose?



Oh My!  You hit the ground running!  Still congested and sore...My Techs individually said "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE?"  I got pulled aside in London at the airport Security to explain....we were still hand-in-hand...so they could have seen it wasn't David!  Kind of bummed that I missed Pretzel making, but wasn't it a great trip?  

Where are you going next???


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

@SingingMom---your trip report was very helpful!  Thank you SO much for writing and posting it!  The Ritz was all you said it was.  Hotel Edelweiss was very nice!  In your own time, you could explore Berchtesgaden a bit more, so that was neat.  Their gym/spa was very nice, too.  I did some biking to help with an arthritic knee...had absolutely NO problem with that on the trip...and we walked about 6 miles each day!


----------



## smile750

@wdwtheplacetobe - I'd love to do Spain - what do you say? Let's get Melissa to go and we're in!


----------



## SingingMom

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> @SingingMom---your trip report was very helpful!  Thank you SO much for writing and posting it!  The Ritz was all you said it was.  Hotel Edelweiss was very nice!  In your own time, you could explore Berchtesgaden a bit more, so that was neat.  Their gym/spa was very nice, too.  I did some biking to help with an arthritic knee...had absolutely NO problem with that on the trip...and we walked about 6 miles each day!



I'm so glad I could be of help!   

Nice to see you had Stephanie as a guide.  We toured with her on our Germany ABD and loved her!  We had fun spending some time with her in Disney World when our trips coincided last year! 

You mentioned being sore and tripping?  Did you hurt yourself?  I fell walking down from the funicular after lunch at Oedl House.  That was some day !


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

For those who just got back from this tour, or have done this tour in the past, how much actual cash did you take? How much in Euros and Czech Koruna? We're good at figuring out money for Disney World/Disneyland but this is our first trip to Europe and not sure how much physical money we should plan to have. There are 2 adults going.


----------



## smile750

@Cinderella's Slipper 2015 - we didn't take any euros or korunas with us - there were plenty of ATM's around Prague (there's one right in Marriott but plenty outside across the street as well).  1 dollar U.S. = about 24 korunas (pronounced crowns).  Our family of 3 adults took out about 4000 crowns from the ATM on the day we got there which was Wednesday morning.  This lasted us to Sunday afternoon.  It was $165 U.S.  We didn't use cash for everything - we purchased some garnet jewelry (we went to Studio Sperk right behind the old town square - tell them Marriott sent you they take off another 5% - and they are authentic Czech garnets) which we used a credit card and I think we used a credit card for lunch once.  We used crowns for small gifts and postcards, beer, water, hot dogs (really yummy there!!!!), transportation tickets (good for tram and subway) that we used before ABD tour started.  You'll visit Cesky Krumlov - a really beautiful medieval town with lots of cute shops.  There we bought gingerbread and scarves and an ice cream for 25 crowns to use it up 

As far as Euros, when we got to the Hotel Edelweiss (this is first hotel outside of Czech Republic - it's in Germany), there was an ATM right outside the back of the hotel and I went out and took out 150 Euros which lasted me the rest of the trip - Sunday to Saturday.  I basically used it for the same types of things that I bought with crowns in Prague.  We bought a few gifts with credit cards (jewelry and xmas ornaments).  My sister did have some euros left so she exchanged in the airport (about $65 worth).  

So basically what I'm saying is it's not necessary to get foreign currency before you go.  I checked with my bank and they charged 3% per transaction or roughly $3 per hundred.  Pretty much what happens at home when I go to a bank other than my own...  I did call my bank before I let to let them know I'd be using my ATM card in specific countries.  Never encountered any problems.

Jen


----------



## SingingMom

We always bring   foreign currency, getting it from our AAA office.

We brought approximately $200 worth of kornuas and $300 worth of euros. Most places take credit cards, but we used currency for some transportation and small purchases. I believe a few museum admissions were cash only. 

If we have left over, we usually add it to our guides tips.  
(We also gave the guides our leftover coins to add to their "rest room kitty"!  I always find it amusing that Disney even pays for potty breaks. Lol)

Very important to notify your bank that you want the capability to use your ATM card in a foreign country. I also call the credit card companies to let them know travel dates.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> @wdwtheplacetobe - I'd love to do Spain - what do you say? Let's get Melissa to go and we're in!


I am seriously looking at Spain or Ireland for the next ABD...Both itineraries look good.  Still need to recover from this one...tho!  @smile750...bonus...our 1st ABD Guide lives in Barcelona!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> For those who just got back from this tour, or have done this tour in the past, how much actual cash did you take? How much in Euros and Czech Koruna? We're good at figuring out money for Disney World/Disneyland but this is our first trip to Europe and not sure how much physical money we should plan to have. There are 2 adults going.


We only used CZK for street food...Trdelniks...and Post Cards...used a Credit Card for anything more expensive.  Check with the Companies you have about Foreign Transaction Fees....one card we have is 1%....another is 3%. We take the Guides' tips in the envelopes provided so we know that's done .

Since we went to  DLP first...we hit an ATM on Disney property before getting to Prague.

Be sure to alert the CC companies before you go. Include all countries you are going thru...for example...we said England even tho we were just going thru the airport.  I have heard "denied" stories because they suspect fraud.

How much depends on you.  I would start with a conservative amount...we did 3000 CZK total And I think 200 Euro    (not counting DLP).  Like Jen said....ATMs are plentiful...make sure you notify your bank as well.

Have a Blast!


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We only used CZK for street food...Trdelniks...and Post Cards...used a Credit Card for anything more expensive.  Check with the Companies you have about Foreign Transaction Fees....one card we have is 1%....another is 3%. We take the Guides' tips in the envelopes provided so we know that's done .
> 
> Since we went to  DLP first...we hit an ATM on Disney property before getting to Prague.
> 
> Be sure to alert the CC companies before you go. Include all countries you are going thru...for example...we said England even tho we were just going thru the airport.  I have heard "denied" stories because they suspect fraud.
> 
> How much depends on you.  I would start with a conservative amount...we did 3000 CZK total And I think 200 Euro    (not counting DLP).  Like Jen said....ATMs are plentiful...make sure you notify your bank as well.
> 
> Have a Blast!




Thanks! That's just the type of information we need. We plan to get the Prague City Card and the Vienna Card as well which covers the transportation and gives us discounts on attractions. It's mostly for meals on our own and souvenirs that we were curious about the amount of money needed. We've never travelled to Europe so are having a bit of a hard time figuring out how much in each currency we need.


----------



## sayhello

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We only used CZK for street food...Trdelniks...and Post Cards...used a Credit Card for anything more expensive.  Check with the Companies you have about Foreign Transaction Fees....one card we have is 1%....another is 3%. We take the Guides' tips in the envelopes provided so we know that's done .


I have a Capitol One card that I use just for international travel, as it has no foreign transaction fees.  I think most Capitol One cards are like that.  

Sayhello


----------



## Woodview

You should use your    " Chip & Pin "  card    OR  your  Credit Card   

 Simple  & Safe    ..........     After Vacation  you can ( As far as I know )    deposit   Euro Notes    Back  into your  A/C .


----------



## smile750

@Cinderella's Slipper 2015  - just remember you won't have much free time.  If arriving in Prague before the tour that's fine.  But once you start on the Friday night, you are out at 8 am until noon, have 2 hours for lunch on your own, then out again until 7:30/8:00 pm ish.  Next morning you are gone at 8:00 again and you won't have more than 2 hours free again during the day until you get to Vienna (3 nights after Prague are in Berchtesgaden, Germany - you visit salt mine, ice cave, castle and day in Saltzburg from here) where you will have 2 afternoons free for about 4 hours or so. There was a couple that bought tickets ahead of time for a concert the night we got to Vienna (we really wished we had done that).


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> @Cinderella's Slipper 2015  - just remember you won't have much free time.  If arriving in Prague before the tour that's fine.  But once you start on the Friday night, you are out at 8 am until noon, have 2 hours for lunch on your own, then out again until 7:30/8:00 pm ish.  Next morning you are gone at 8:00 again and you won't have more than 2 hours free again during the day until you get to Vienna (3 nights after Prague are in Berchtesgaden, Germany - you visit salt mine, ice cave, castle and day in Saltzburg from here) where you will have 2 afternoons free for about 4 hours or so. There was a couple that bought tickets ahead of time for a concert the night we got to Vienna (we really wished we had done that).


What Jen said...ABD keeps you hopping!


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

smile750 said:


> @Cinderella's Slipper 2015  - just remember you won't have much free time.  If arriving in Prague before the tour that's fine.  But once you start on the Friday night, you are out at 8 am until noon, have 2 hours for lunch on your own, then out again until 7:30/8:00 pm ish.  Next morning you are gone at 8:00 again and you won't have more than 2 hours free again during the day until you get to Vienna (3 nights after Prague are in Berchtesgaden, Germany - you visit salt mine, ice cave, castle and day in Saltzburg from here) where you will have 2 afternoons free for about 4 hours or so. There was a couple that bought tickets ahead of time for a concert the night we got to Vienna (we really wished we had done that).



We know that the amount of free time is pretty limited, having done one ABD already. We just want an idea of how much money to bring with us for meals on our own etc. We don't have the luxury of putting everything on a credit card because credit cards without international exchange fees in Canada are almost non-existent.


----------



## sayhello

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> We know that the amount of free time is pretty limited, having done one ABD already. We just want an idea of how much money to bring with us for meals on our own etc. We don't have the luxury of putting everything on a credit card because credit cards without international exchange fees in Canada are almost non-existent.


That's interesting.  It never occurred to me that you wouldn't get the same terms as we do in the US.  Sorry if this sounds ignorant, but you can't just call Capitol One & say "I want one of your cards with no foreign exchange fees"?

Sayhello


----------



## Woodview

It is the same for Europeans    going  to  USA   or Canada 

 A  currency  fee    ( Cross Border Fee )    & then the Exchange rate . & sometimes a Commission  fee


----------



## carpenta

but when we travel to theEU and Canada we have to pay the VAT tax which subsidizes your tax base. We pay much higher income taxes and property taxes as well as sales tax.


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

sayhello said:


> That's interesting.  It never occurred to me that you wouldn't get the same terms as we do in the US.  Sorry if this sounds ignorant, but you can't just call Capitol One & say "I want one of your cards with no foreign exchange fees"?
> 
> Sayhello



These are not offered in Canada. 

We don't plan on purchasing a lot of stuff but we prefer to carry the actual cash on us and not rely on a credit card. It helps us to not over spend on things and we always know how much we've spent and how much more we have left.


----------



## carpenta

It is not widely advertised but some merchants will wave the VAT tax if you pay cash that is they will discount the item a percentage for the VAT taxis already incorporated in the total price of the item. There is a large "underground" economy especially in those farmer's market set ups in the town squares. It doesn't hurt to ask for a discount when paying cash. If you hang onto your receipts than at the airport you can get a rebate when you fill out forms and go to the correct windows. The offices (or windows) are usually located before the security lines so all the paperwork must be done before.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

@smile750 The Pics are Here!  The Pics are Here!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

carpenta said:


> It is not widely advertised but some merchants will wave the VAT tax if you pay cash that is they will discount the item a percentage for the VAT taxis already incorporated in the total price of the item. There is a large "underground" economy especially in those farmer's market set ups in the town squares. It doesn't hurt to ask for a discount when paying cash. If you hang onto your receipts than at the airport you can get a rebate when you fill out forms and go to the correct windows. The offices (or windows) are usually located before the security lines so all the paperwork must be done before.


We filled out the paperwork the day we bought something in Prague.  We turned it in in London...our last stop in Europe.  Easy to do, but be sure to have the item with you...they will ask to see it!


----------



## Cinderella's Slipper 2015

carpenta said:


> It is not widely advertised but some merchants will wave the VAT tax if you pay cash that is they will discount the item a percentage for the VAT taxis already incorporated in the total price of the item. There is a large "underground" economy especially in those farmer's market set ups in the town squares. It doesn't hurt to ask for a discount when paying cash. If you hang onto your receipts than at the airport you can get a rebate when you fill out forms and go to the correct windows. The offices (or windows) are usually located before the security lines so all the paperwork must be done before.



I'm assuming this can be done at all major European airports? We're flying direct from Vienna to Toronto.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Cinderella's Slipper 2015 said:


> I'm assuming this can be done at all major European airports? We're flying direct from Vienna to Toronto.


Yes.   The Vienna airport is easy.   We have friends in Kitchener!


----------



## Jitzy

smile750 said:


> Just back last night from Central Europe trip!  AMAZING in every way - great guides, great group of people, awesome adventures!!!!!!  I learned that no matter how much research I did, my preferences and experience can be different than others (and they were) and I'm so glad I participated in everything!!!!  Ask me any questions - I'd love to share.  BTW, we arrived in Prague 2 nights before the trip began and we were so happy and grateful to have signed up for 3 walking tours with the Naked Tour Guide (don't take my word for it - see reviews here on trip advisor: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...iews-The_Naked_Tour_Guide-Prague_Bohemia.html )  Inexpensive, best tour of a city (we did Prague Castle night tour, Explore Prague, and Communism and Nazism tours) I've ever done - easy to understand and wonderful stories.  Disney doesn't have the time to provide the depth of information given on the these tours so it was a wonderful start to a magnificent trip!  If you can do it - GO EARLY and take 2 days to explore Prague and really get a feel for the history of this city.
> 
> Jen


I'm so glad you used this company!  We went to Prague on our own and a friend recommended this company.  Imogen and Stefan were our guides.  They are awesome!!!


----------



## smile750

Jitzy said:


> I'm so glad you used this company!  We went to Prague on our own and a friend recommended this company.  Imogen and Stefan were our guides.  They are awesome!!!



Yes!  That's exactly who we had.  Loved them both!  We had Stefan for the our Prague castle tour and Imogen for our Explore Prague and Communism/Nazism tour.  Outstanding....  They should contract with Disney for their day tour....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

smile750 said:


> Yes!  That's exactly who we had.  Loved them both!  We had Stefan for the our Prague castle tour and Imogen for our Explore Prague and Communism/Nazism tour.  Outstanding....  They should contract with Disney for their day tour....


Wish we had known you then...would have enjoyed more info in Prague Castle!


----------



## sayhello

smile750 said:


> Yes!  That's exactly who we had.  Loved them both!  We had Stefan for the our Prague castle tour and Imogen for our Explore Prague and Communism/Nazism tour.  Outstanding....  They should contract with Disney for their day tour....


@Jitzy & @smile750, if I'm adding on one extra day in Prague, would I be able to fit in all 3 tours?  Would you recommend trying to do all 3?  Or just the Explore Prague Historical Tour and the Prague Castle at Night tour?

Thanks, 
Sayhello


----------



## smile750

sayhello said:


> @Jitzy & @smile750, if I'm adding on one extra day in Prague, would I be able to fit in all 3 tours?  Would you recommend trying to do all 3?  Or just the Explore Prague Historical Tour and the Prague Castle at Night tour?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sayhello



I would do the explore prague and night castle tour - easy to do (night tour for us met at 8 pm)


----------



## sayhello

smile750 said:


> I would do the explore prague and night castle tour - easy to do (night tour for us met at 8 pm)


Thanks!  I'm doing the Danube River cruise, and then the Prague add-on, but it spends just about the same amount of time in Prague as the regular ABD does.  And it seems at least one extra day is really called for!

Sayhello


----------



## smile750

sayhello said:


> Thanks!  I'm doing the Danube River cruise, and then the Prague add-on, but it spends just about the same amount of time in Prague as the regular ABD does.  And it seems at least one extra day is really called for!
> 
> Sayhello



I agree!  Totally worth it - if I had depended on ABD for the only knowledge of the area (their day tour), I would have been totally confused - guide wasn't great (though it was a different one they normally used I was told).  Prague has a rich political and religious history and the naked tour will tell it to you in a story like fashion that will make sense as opposed to, "this is this building, this is that building" with no context.


----------



## acndis

SayHello,

I am thinking the same thing.  I think we may add an extra day in Prague after the post-days.  However, we've decided to stop in London before Budapest so I am not sure we'll be able to swing all that time off.  I am interested to hear what you and the others decide on Prague.


----------



## sayhello

acndis said:


> SayHello,
> 
> I am thinking the same thing.  I think we may add an extra day in Prague after the post-days.  However, we've decided to stop in London before Budapest so I am not sure we'll be able to swing all that time off.  I am interested to hear what you and the others decide on Prague.


I'm not doing pre-days (except the free pre-night in Budapest) so I can swing a post day (but only one.  It's pushing it.)  I'm pretty sure I'm doing the extra Prague post-night.  I priced it through ABD, and it's not that much more than I could book it myself, especially when you include breakfast and transfers.

Sayhello


----------



## carpenta

Taxi fare to the airport ran us about $20.00. It is about 20 minutes. Easy-peasy. Food is not expensive too.   I agree the night tour of Prague is wonderful. We also toured the castle along with a boat ride on the river. The more I read about all the members traveling to Prague the more I want to return.


----------



## SingingMom

Food in Prague is CHEAP compared to any where else in Europe, or NYC area!  ;-).  As long as you can get past the sticker shock of seeing 2000 kr !  Lol. We ate and drank at some lovely spots.  Our favorite was the hotel u prince, on the rooftop.  Cafe Mozart was so pretty, too!  

We spent two extra nights  in Prague before the ABD start.  Best decision ever!!   Loved the city so much!


----------



## acndis

Thanks for that info.  I am glad pricing is competitive.  I am going to wait on airfare and see what I can get and then decide if I'll book the extra night.


----------



## Jitzy

sayhello said:


> @Jitzy & @smile750, if I'm adding on one extra day in Prague, would I be able to fit in all 3 tours?  Would you recommend trying to do all 3?  Or just the Explore Prague Historical Tour and the Prague Castle at Night tour?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sayhello


We did all three tours, Early Morning, Naziism and Communism and Prague Castle Night Tour in one day.  The first two tours ran together until about 2:00 and then we went back to the hotel to rest before the night tour.  (Eat before the night tour if possible.  The restaurants we wanted to visit after the tour had closed their kitchens by 10:00.)  We were beat at the end of the day and we live in Europe, so keep that in mind if you have issues with jet lag.  Although, with all of the awesome tours you've taken, you're an expert by now.    Tell them that the navy people from Greece say hi!

I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Jitzy

acndis said:


> SayHello,
> 
> I am thinking the same thing.  I think we may add an extra day in Prague after the post-days.  However, we've decided to stop in London before Budapest so I am not sure we'll be able to swing all that time off.  I am interested to hear what you and the others decide on Prague.


Not knowing if you have time in Budapest, there's an awesome company called "Taste Hungary" that does food tours.  It's pricey, but we had so much fun and the food there is great.  We couldn't have found these places or known of them without this tour!


----------



## sayhello

Jitzy said:


> We did all three tours, Early Morning, Naziism and Communism and Prague Castle Night Tour in one day.  The first two tours ran together until about 2:00 and then we went back to the hotel to rest before the night tour.  (Eat before the night tour if possible.  The restaurants we wanted to visit after the tour had closed their kitchens by 10:00.)  We were beat at the end of the day and we live in Europe, so keep that in mind if you have issues with jet lag.  Although, with all of the awesome tours you've taken, you're an expert by now.    Tell them that the navy people from Greece say hi!
> 
> I'm so excited for you!!!!


I'm doing the Danube Cruise, not the Central Europe ABD, but there's a huge amount of overlap between the two.  Since I'm doing Prague *after* the cruise, jet lag is not an issue.  Just whether or not I'd have enough energy left to do all 3 tours!  



Jitzy said:


> Not knowing if you have time in Budapest, there's an awesome company called "Taste Hungary" that does food tours.  It's pricey, but we had so much fun and the food there is great.  We couldn't have found these places or known of them without this tour!


I'll look into that.  I generally don't plan tours for my arrival date, but I'll have the day the cruise starts in Budapest, and maybe some free time during the cruise.  I'll see if the times work.  Thanks for the recommendation!

Sayhello


----------



## darjohn

My wife and I are booked on the DVC member Danube cruise July 7-14, 2016 with the post-cruise stay in Prague. Anyone else on this cruise?


----------



## Alacrity

My wife and I were on the September 2015 Central Europe trip and I was finally able to sit down and get though our pics and get them online.  If you would like to scope out our pics they are at : http://dbeedle.com/Photos/ABD-CE2015


----------



## sayhello

darjohn said:


> My wife and I are booked on the DVC member Danube cruise July 7-14, 2016 with the post-cruise stay in Prague. Anyone else on this cruise?


You might want to post over on the Meets thread for the Danube Cruises.   I'm pretty sure there are some people over there on the DVC cruise.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/danube-river-cruise-meets-thread.3399993/

Sayhello


----------



## AinsleyLM

Has anyone signed up for the last trip of 2020?


----------

